# Basho is Bored (The Haiku Game)



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, here's the rules for this thread: I want you guys to post what's currently on your mind, something humorous, something deep, what you're looking forward to... whatever. The trick is it must be in Haiku form. For the purposes of this thread, all Haikus must be 3 lines of 5-7-5 syllables, and you must compose them yourself. If your haiku contains opposing ideas, you get extra credit. Please post as many Haiku as you like. All criticism and questions are welcomed, but thy must be in haiku form to be recognized  

I'll start:

Dank smoke fills my lungs
Reality is still there
I worry less now

The weekend is here
Why is my kid out of school?
My weekend is dead 

This thread will go on
RIU will share its wit
What clue can we have?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2011)

Thoughts like wind-blown snow
Whisp'ring drifting restless mind
Fuck, I need some bud. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

My garden's secret
Cannabis indicalish
All mine! no one knows


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry cant do these
never been good at Haikus
kinda failed english


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Days pass like pack ice
Each different, each the same
Bleak endless waste


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Words can not describe
It comes in the form of smoke
My lungs sigh deeply


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Thoughts like wind-blown snow
> Whisp'ring drifting restless mind
> Fuck, I need some bud.
> cn


You have the spirit! 
I knew you would respond first
Your wit is legend...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Like a breath of air
Something makes me feel at peace
Laughter shines on us


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You have the spirit!
> I knew you would respond first
> Your wit is legend...


Deep sweeping bow 
Best compliments come unbid
Time to paste some porn.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Words can not describe
> It comes in the form of smoke
> My lungs sigh deeply


Thank you for joining
We are off to a great start
Will we regret it?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Tired, need to smoke
shake off the splinters of life
warmth of bongs embrace


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Oxygen? Not me!
Give me a toke off that joint
That is all I need.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Deep sweeping bow
> Best compliments come unbid
> Time to paste some porn.


Sure, we all love porn
Forum rules forbid such things
Request denied, neer


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You have the spirit!
> I knew you would respond first
> Your wit is legend...


you my friend are good
i cant keep up with you guys
without simple words


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Floatless, grounded now
With my love, clouding my mind
Weed runs through my veins


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Ask yourself, then wait
Answers reveal themselves now
Did you hear them speak?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure, we all love porn
> Forum rules forbid such things
> Request denied, neer


Not here - check "new posts"
... The Not Nude Nudity Thread?
Great god, what was THAT?
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Masturbating much
Starting the morning off baked
I should shower soon...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Zero strength, fading
Rely on my saviour
Sing, my bong...bubble


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Not here - check "new posts"
> ... The Not Nude Nudity Thread?
> Great god, what was THAT?
> cn


Haiku in itself
it was good to begin with
but rules have been broken


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Not here - check "new posts"
> ... The Not Nude Nudity Thread?
> Great god, what was THAT?
> cn


I must check this out!
I really like nudity
My clothing stays on...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

It's over now, give up
Smoke rules everything we do
Without it, we fail


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Zero strength, fading
> Rely on my saviour
> Sing, my bong...bubble


Hell, yes, my brother!
Your haiku skill is solid
Don't fade away yet...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Wake up lone, stretch, scratch
Laundry pile, nose convene
This shirt barely yes.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell, yes, my brother!
> Your haiku skill is solid
> Don't fade away yet...


One time, at band camp...
Stuck a flute in my pussy
It screamed out "MEOW!"


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> Haiku in itself
> it was good to begin with
> but rules have been broken


Only by you, Botch
Your third line is not correct
Count to 5, my friend


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Wake up lone, stretch, scratch
> Laundry pile, nose convene
> This shirt barely yes.


My nose sings to me
"Dear God, what's that awful smell!?"
It was just my nuts...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Once more friend
Can we turn it up?
Sing three times...

Haiku, make your mark
Smoke, then creativity
This is how we roll

Three five three
Then five seven five
Whose counting?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Zero strength, fading
> Rely on my saviour
> Sing, my bong...bubble


inaccurate posts
12 may be hard to attain
Stoned minds cannot count


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Blurry carousel
of this familiar staircase
Damn drugs; missed a step.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> you my friend are good
> i cant keep up with you guys
> without simple words


Your skill will grow, son
I can now see potential
Let's keep on the path...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Porcelain beckons
Verse demands attention's share
Hit "post"; RUN to john
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Porcelain beckons
> Verse demands attention's share
> Hit "post"; RUN to p
> cn


Pee freely, my friend
Return when you are released
Hate holding it in...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Blurry carousel
> of this familiar staircase
> Damn drugs; missed a step.


Must watch your step, neer.
The familiar seems strange now
Not like yesterday...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Strange is relative
Whose to say I'm not an Ant
Crawl, keys far apart


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Porcelain beckons
> Verse demands attention's share
> Hit "post"; RUN to john
> cn


Excretion is good
we all pray to this white god
He holds our secrets...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Rear view grabs my gaze
Brilliant dancing red and blue
Please don't be for me!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Beauty? Not for me
Give me a homely chick, man
As long as she smokes...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Strange is relative
> Whose to say I'm not an Ant
> Crawl, keys far apart


Relative strangeness?
All my relatives _are _strange!
I play with my words...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Relative strangeness?
> All my relatives _are _strange!
> I play with my words...


Your words play with you
You are their slave, don't you know?
They hold your true light


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Esoteric buzz
Hold a lungful of xenon
...elemental bliss.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Rear view grabs my gaze
> Brilliant dancing red and blue
> Please don't be for me!


Police have no class
Can't they see we are peaceful?
We must show them war...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Esoteric buzz
> Hold a lungful of xenon
> ...elemental bliss.


I prefer Argon
Oh Noble gasses, so wise
Glow, sons of bitches!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

time to go to bed
need to be up in morning
puff n pass this 1st


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Police have no class
> Can't they see we are peaceful?
> We must show them war...


War begets more war
Only when they understand
Then we will have peace...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Your words play with you
> You are their slave, don't you know?
> They hold your true light


I see your meaning
I feel imprisoned by them
They will set me free...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Hate love need shame fear
focus to sharp stainless point
Date-raping my vein.
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> time to go to bed
> need to be up in morning
> puff n pass this 1st


I smoke that shit up
Pass it over her my friend
Smoke rules over me


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> War begets more war
> Only when they understand
> Then we will have peace...


They can see I'm free
Their minds are entities jailed
They refuse to see...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Pity echos far
Sometimes shameless minds transcend
Shadows follow me


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

T hat's inspiration
H igh that makes me feel normal
C ontributes to life


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Tired, need to smoke
> shake off the splinters of life
> warmth of bongs embrace


My bong stared cold
I seduced her mouth-to-mouth
We are both now warm...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My bong stared cold
> I seduced her mouth-to-mouth
> We are both now warm...


Bong, i am ashamed
I want your love, but I fail
She needs to be cleaned


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> T hat's inspiration
> H igh that makes me feel normal
> C ontributes to life


Good inspiration!
Your acronym THC
Means a lot to me...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Some of these are great.
Meta, tyler, lovely thread.
I must go to bed.
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Some of these are great.
> Meta, tyler, lovely thread.
> I must go to bed.
> cn


You sleep well, my friend
Feast upon your minds eye, now
Dreams come fast and hard!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Bong, i am ashamed
> I want your love, but I fail
> She needs to be cleaned


Don't shun the old girl
She makes smoking possible
Resinous glass sucks...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

At my age nothing
other than my gasping breath
gets hard or comes fast.
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Good inspiration!
> Your acronym THC
> Means a lot to me...


Aim to please
I like the Haiku
Nice format

It's been some time now
I long for a mental spark
Days blend together 

It is fresh
Bright light of my day
Standing tall!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Some of these are great.
> Meta, tyler, lovely thread.
> I must go to bed.
> cn


I cannot sleep now
I guard my thread while you sleep
Others will join soon...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I cannot sleep now
> I guard my thread while you sleep
> Others will join soon...


They'd be fools not to,
Fools or ignorant, your choice
We are enlightened


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Aim to please
> I like the Haiku
> Nice format
> 
> ...


3-5-3, you say?
This is messing with my rules
5-7-5, please


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> 3-5-3, you say?
> This is messing with my rules
> 5-7-5, please


I play by MY rules
Though respect, I will cowtow
Your rule, iron fist!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't fade out on me
We've a lot more left to say!
Soon they will join us.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> 3-5-3, you say?
> This is messing with my rules
> 5-7-5, please


You bind us to rules.
We just wish to be set free.
Nah, just playing dude.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> One time, at band camp...
> Stuck a flute in my pussy
> It screamed out "MEOW!"


The pussy was poked
This is usually the goal
Hard cocks are the flute...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> The pussy was poked
> This is usually the goal
> Hard cocks are the flute...


To put it bluntly
My words are plated in gold
You just shit on them...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I play by MY rules
> Though respect, I will cowtow
> Your rule, iron fist!


My fist is iron!
From many strokes on my cock
My cock is iron...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My fist is iron!
> Millions of strokes on my cock
> My cock is iron...


IronCock, the porn
Starring Tyler Durden's cock
Don't you mean chicken?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Facing the mirror,
I see a very high guy.
Time to watch fight club, .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Facing the mirror,
> I see a very high guy.
> Time to watch fight club, .


Nice to see you, friend
Pull up a chair, show's starting
Well, never ending...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You bind us to rules.
> We just wish to be set free.
> Nah, just playing dude.


Your freedom is gone
But through my disciplined thread
freedom will be yours...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thread is very fun,
Very awesome idea.
Just a little hard.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hard is for the birds
Words gush forth, can't hold them back
No, I kid, i kid


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> IronCock, the porn
> Starring Tyler Durden's cock
> Don't you mean chicken?


Chickity China
My cock is like a drumstick
From Chinese Chicken...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Truth betrays us all
Informed decision to make
I choose to be blind...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thread is very fun,
> Very awesome idea.
> Just a little hard.


Are you getting hard?
This is understandable
My Thread is Epic...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Need to spread more rep.
I can not rep you Tyler,
So I only liked.

Now I'm just typing,
Can't come up with anything, 
Pink Floyd is awesome.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hollow, feels empty
Fill the absence with nothing
Encompassing all


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hard is for the birds
> Words gush forth, can't hold them back
> No, I kid, i kid


Ha, whatever dude.
Words are supposed to be free,
But I like challenge.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hard is for the birds
> Words gush forth, can't hold them back
> No, I kid, i kid


You are a geyser!
Let your golden words spew forth!
You are the game, now...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Truth betrays us all
> Informed decision to make
> I choose to be blind...


Sounds like how I feel.
Ignorance is very bliss.
Can't see any bad.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You are a geyser!
> Let your golden words spew forth!
> You are the game, now...


Game? I'm playing you...
Can't you see my aura shine
Shield your eyes, it's bright...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sounds like how I feel.
> Ignorance is very bliss.
> Can't see any bad.


Ignorance is bliss?
Well then, you must skip to school... 
No, expand your mind!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Need to spread more rep.
> I can not rep you Tyler,
> So I only liked.
> 
> ...


Like and rep are nice
Stream of consciousness is key
Dark side of the Moon...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Faint echos within
Look inward...enlightenment
In a flash it's gone!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Faint echos within
> Look inward...enlightenment
> In a flash it's gone!


I was enlightened,
But society took me.
No longer a kid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Game? I'm playing you...
> Can't you see my aura shine
> Shield your eyes, it's bright...


You are very bright
HPS, not CFL
My plants are singing...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Like and rep are nice
> Stream of consciousness is key
> Dark side of the Moon...


They are pretty cool.
I'm getting the hang of it.
Yes awesome album.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You are very bright
> HPS, not CFL
> My plants are singing...


The Sun sings my praise
It hides at night when I prowl
Ashamed of _MY_ light


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You are very bright
> HPS, not CFL
> My plants are singing...


My futures so bright,
I have to always wear shades.
Good choice on lighting, .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Sleep is for the weak
How long can this thread endure?
Only time will tell...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Sleep is for the weak
> How long can this thread endure?
> Only time will tell...


Time is relative
Tomorrow is upon us
Still the thread lives on!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

How long will I last?
Time is my only constraint
The tough get going...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Love overcomes me
When she speaks, my heart flutters
I won't let you fall!

Beating just for you
My very essence is pure
Intentions are not 

My love, did you know?
Failing without your presence
Come close, breathe you in


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Atoms are life's blocks
Can you feel them around you?
I am made of strings


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> How long will I last?
> Time is my only constraint
> The tough get going...


Three'0 five am,
insomnia has grabbed me.
Makes my eyes burn red.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Love overcomes me
> When she speaks, my heart flutters
> I won't let you fall!
> 
> ...


Your words are lyrics
I can hear their music now
Too bad it is Emo


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Your words are lyrics
> I can hear their music now
> Too bad it is Emo


Tyler has gone mad.
He believes he hears music.
Hope he can take jokes, .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Your words are lyrics
> I can hear their music now
> Too bad it is Emo


That made me chuckle
Fucking Emo kids kill me...
Such a waste, pity


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> That made me chuckle
> Fucking Emo kids kill me...
> Such a waste, pity


 Emos make me laugh,
They can't get over themselves. 
Do you have wolf pack?

Wolf pack is a "gang"
Of annoying emo kids.
They are so stupid.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thread is hard to jack,
Because it has no topic,
So there's no straying.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Light enters slowly
High washes over like rain
Drenched in THC


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Thunderous black clouds
Scent of death hangs in the air
Inhale destiny


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Thick! Coating my tongue...
Sweet taste sickens me so bad
Love tastes of sadness.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Silence, then it comes
Strength bubbles up, becomes me
Courage to go on!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Thick! Coating my tongue...
> Sweet taste sickens me so bad
> Love tastes of sadness.


Very dark haiku,
Are you feeling fine today?
Hope you feel better, .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Very dark haiku,
> Are you feeling fine today?
> Hope you feel better, .


I am feeling great
Just drawing inspiration
It comes from despair


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Tyler has gone mad.
> He believes he hears music.
> Hope he can take jokes, .


Mad as a Hatter
Taking my Marbles Away
Toys in the Attic...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thread is hard to jack,
> Because it has no topic,
> So there's no straying.


Thread Jack is a crime
My thread ripples like water
Jack it if you wish...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Thick! Coating my tongue...
> Sweet taste sickens me so bad
> Love tastes of sadness.


The sadness of Love
Wedding cake makes pussies dry
Marriage is Lonely...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I am feeling great
> Just drawing inspiration
> It comes from despair


Ah, ok, I see.
Well glad to see you are fine, .
Gonna hit the bong.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I am feeling great
> Just drawing inspiration
> It comes from despair


_De(in)spair_ation!
Inventing words like Palin?
Shakespeare is crying...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Thread Jack is a crime
> My thread ripples like water
> Jack it if you wish...


Thread jack? I shall not.
Thread shall live on forever.
Brain is away now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

The sun will awake soon
I will lie down in darkness
Haiku must sleep, too...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> The sun will awake soon
> I will lie down in darkness
> Haiku must sleep, too...


'bout to make pizza
Crack open an ice cold beer
Sleep is far away


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> 'bout to make pizza
> Crack open an ice cold beer
> Sleep is far away


Your night is still young
Pizza and beer can't beat sleep
Save a slice for me...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Time to crash out.
I will be back tomorrow.
But for now good night.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Insomnia lurks.
Grasping me, hanging on tight.
Watching time fly by.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

fire dances in bowl
igniting wings above smoke
flying to days end


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> fire dances in bowl
> igniting wings above smoke
> flying to days end


Midgets are Giants
I'm glad that you're playing, too 
Won't you stay awhile?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

drinking purple tea
i sat under a great tree
finding the true free


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Smoth'ring massive weights 
Sprouting wings and many legs
Dreams flee as I stir
cn


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

i am awake now
i see you guys have come far
yet mine are still small


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i am awake now
> i see you guys have come far
> yet mine are still small


Ron Jeremy ads
Yours can become much larger!
Learn my six tricks now...  cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

I texted this lady
Inspired by haiku thread
She was from my past

My first love, breathes pain
She breaks my heart every time
I crawl back for more...

Now i sit and wait
Compose thoughts on daggers edge
She envelopes me


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i am awake now
> i see you guys have come far
> yet mine are still small


You are worthy here.
Grab yourself a chair and post.
You shall have fun now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i am awake now
> i see you guys have come far
> yet mine are still small


Large, small, no matter
genetics can be so cruel
Your nuts are just fine...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I texted this lady
> Inspired by haiku thread
> She was from my past
> 
> ...


Your love smothers you
Your heart belongs to her, still
They say pussy kills...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Large, small, no matter
> genetics can be so cruel
> Your nuts are just fine...


the nuts may be fine 
small be the syllable range
ill think, let them flow


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> drinking purple tea
> i sat under a great tree
> finding the true free


Your tea's violet hue
cannot be explained by trees
Go and free your truth...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

the dawn again breaks
through trees on the horizon
sunshine burns me now


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sun fades over here,
Darkness arises for me,
Yet I'm wide awake.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> the dawn again breaks
> through trees on the horizon
> sunshine burns me now


Sol's warmth is a lie
His light is a blessing, sure
Again with the trees?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sun fades over here,
> Darkness arises for me,
> Yet I'm wide awake.


Nighttime is my time
Come now, prowl through the darkness
Its creatures awake...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Strange noise on my porch
Cretaceous eyes glow at me
Hello, opossum.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Strange noise on my porch
> Cretaceous eyes glow at me
> Hello, opossum.


Opossums are smart
Invite him in for some tea
Have him wipe his feet...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Nighttime is my time
> Come now, prowl through the darkness
> Its creatures awake...


Take a walk with me,
Bring a blunt and cigarettes, 
Let's begin to prowl.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

My home is messy
Although my grow room is clean
Priorities rule...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Such opportunity
Special Quality Kushes!
We take Mastercard.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Strange noise on my porch
> Cretaceous eyes glow at me
> Hello, opossum.


They're marsupials,
They are very mistaken,
Befriend the critter, .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Take a walk with me,
> Bring a blunt and cigarettes,
> Let's begin to prowl.


So, the prowl begins
Smokeables are a given
Do you have a light?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Such opportunity
> Special Quality Kushes!
> We take Mastercard.


Fine Kushes, indeed!
Losing count on your first line
makes you break my rules


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

"Let there be light" he
spake, and a light was produced,
and the bowl was good.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Sometimes equal six
Five does, especially for
large values of five.

 cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> So, the prowl begins
> Smokeables are a given
> Do you have a light?


Let the night be dark,
Must rely on lighter light,
Should I bring brownies?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

TV is boring!
I must find my true calling
For now, porn will do...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> So, the prowl begins
> Smokeables are a given
> Do you have a light?


a light so bright as
a power of minds here
to scorch the paper

alight! we cry out
give us your warmth and we will
generously flow


...I think! Maybe there should have been one more. need to go back to the first freekin' post. Or up one.  Well, worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> TV is boring!
> I must find my true calling
> For now, porn will do...


Tv drains the mind,
True calling hides in bong bowl,
Now turn that flame on, .


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

i have a headache 
too much thought for this stoner
not quite unsubscribed


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Let the night be dark,
> Must rely on lighter light,
> Should I bring brownies?


Munchies are a must
MJ makes my stomach growl
For a night time prowl...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i have a headache
> too much thought for this stoner
> not quite unsubscribed


Challenge yourself, Botch!
Your Haiku is right on track
You're subbed for life, now...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Munchies are a must
> MJ makes my stomach growl
> For a night time prowl...


THC brownies,
May make us more hungry though,
Well, let us begin.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i have a headache
> too much thought for this stoner
> not quite unsubscribed


Smoke another bowl,
Let your soul do the talking,
Now let yourself free.

Come join us tonight,
Tonight shall be a good night,
For I have diesel, .


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> THC brownies,
> May make us more hungry though,
> Well, let us begin.


 Can't deny the munch
Buddha's smoke makes my mantra
Om nom nom nom nom​


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Smoke another bowl,
> Let your soul do the talking,
> Now let yourself free.


who u think this is?
me, smoking my bong with a
syllable counter


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Can't deny the munch
> Buddha's smoke makes my mantra
> Om nom nom nom nom​


I shall bring some chips,
Nice use of om Nom Nom Nom,
Do you wish to prowl?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> who u think this is?
> me, smoking my bong with a
> syllable counter


See you can do this,
The weed will set your mind free,
Now then, keep it up, .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> "Let there be light" he
> spake, and a light was produced,
> and the bowl was good.


I was there with you
Strawberry Diesel, my Queen
Lighter loved us both...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> a light so bright as
> a power of minds here
> to scorch the paper
> 
> ...


Eye Exaggerate!
Welcome to the game, at last
Mind your Ps and Qs


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Can't deny the munch
> Buddha's smoke makes my mantra
> Om nom nom nom nom​


Cookie Monster, Neer?
Lesser Muppets would not do
To represent you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> who u think this is?
> me, smoking my bong with a
> syllable counter


Counters help your math
keep count, lest you feel my wrath
on our Haiku path...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2011)

Salty crunch so sweet
One hundred percent real cheese
Cheez-Itz, I love you!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Cookie Monster, Neer?
> Lesser Muppets would not do
> To represent you...


Sugar is no good
for my body; even so
I must have my fix.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Salty crunch so sweet
> One hundred percent real cheese
> Cheez-Itz, I love you!


It is not easy,
(Smoking weed is not sleazy),
to be so cheesy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Sugar is no good
> for my body; even so
> I must have my fix.


Pumpkin Pie, Cool Whip.
These were my demons this night
Big Bird's a Stoner!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where is everyone?
We should be nocturnal now,
Come on out you guys.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2011)

Boo! Did I scare you?
I'm here, Halloween is near...
October is great

October harvest
Buds hanging from the rafters
Stink of sweet success

November draws close
That would be my birthday month
Time to eat turkey!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2011)

Culinary skills
Shift and shiver like mirage
Don't cook when you're baked.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Boo! Did I scare you?
> I'm here, Halloween is near...
> October is great
> 
> ...


I love the seasons,
So many great memories. 
Glad to see you here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Culinary skills
> Shift and shiver like mirage
> Don't cook when you're baked.


I make sandwiches,
Ham and cheese and vegetables.
They fix the munchies.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Culinary skills
> Shift and shiver like mirage
> Don't cook when you're baked.


Work while baked, I do
Steel across a board so smooth
I'm a Chef, I am

Smoke before I work
The secret of my success
Is to be real baked

Scents wafting this way
Salivation, growing moist
My hat's off to you


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2011)

Life comes together 
I'm surrounded by my buds
Best green taste rose ear.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Someday peace will come,
When everyone smokes some bud.
That is just a dream.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Life comes together
> I'm surrounded by my buds
> Best green taste rose ear.


Warm intake of breath
Lighter crackle, fire up!
Taste of my homegrown...

Sense of pride, Oh Joy!
Dusted crystal, glisten bright
It was grown with love


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Boo! Did I scare you?
> I'm here, Halloween is near...
> October is great
> 
> ...



My harvest is done!
Buds curing, encased in glass
Is sampling okay?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I make sandwiches,
> Ham and cheese and vegetables.
> They fix the munchies.


Easy sandwiches
the stove is so much effort!
A 5 minute meal...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My harvest is done!
> Buds curing, encased in glass
> Is sampling okay?


Grow to save money...
If it's dry, it gets me high
But a cure is better

Burp my jars, look here!
A tiny nug has fallen,
Straight into the bowl...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My harvest is done!
> Buds curing, encased in glass
> Is sampling okay?


Only if you share. 
Hold those nugs against the screen.
Guys - rotation time!
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Easy sandwiches
> the stove is so much effort!
> A 5 minute meal...


 
As I have no bread
I stay for the circuses
Rollitup gives me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Grow to save money...
> If it's dry, it gets me high
> But a cure is better
> 
> ...


A Destiny Nug!
Knew its place, jumped in your bowl
A Fallen Ronin...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Only if you share.
> Hold those nugs against the screen.
> Guys - rotation time!
> cn


I'll fax you a nug
the technology works well
Smell the wafting Dank...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> As I have no bread
> I stay for the circuses
> Rollitup gives me.


But bread is life, neer!
Peapod cannot help you now
7-11?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

My bud is ready,
Super lemon haze yum yum,
Work is rewarded.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My bud is ready,
> Super lemon haze,
> Work is rewarded.


Strong is your Haze smoke
2 syllables lost their way
Hasty Hep is High...


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 8, 2011)

*What*
*The*
*Fuck*
*Is*
*UP*
*RIU*
*.!!.*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Strong is your Haze smoke
> 2 syllables lost their way
> Hasty Hep is High...


Oops, sorry, fixed it,
Syllables were lost in smoke, .
Are we not all high?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> *What*
> *The*
> *Fuck*
> *Is*
> ...


Chilling and toking,
Breaking the law, you stand strong, .
What are you smoking?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> *What*
> *The*
> *Fuck*
> *Is*
> ...


RawBudzski is here!
I am glad, now play the game
Your Haiku will rule...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oops, sorry, fixed it,
> Syllables were lost in smoke, .
> Are we not all high?


Pedo bear likes kids,
But he's cool with me, cool dude, .
How is your night raw?


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 8, 2011)

*Kush is my cologne.*
*RIU What I be on.*
*Drugs? You know im in!*

*Im too high for this.*
*A Single Haiku for you.*
*Is my gift to you.<3*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty quiet night,
Appetite for destruction,
Must cause some chaos.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> *Kush is my cologne.*
> *RIU What I be on.*
> *Drugs? You know im in!*
> 
> ...


Inspired haiku
In and out? That's showmanship
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pretty quiet night,
> Appetite for destruction,
> Must cause some chaos.


Looking for Action?
Project Mayhem is for you!
Let's go, space monkey...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Inspired haiku
> In and out? That's showmanship
> Thanks for stopping by


I know, I'm star struck,
He was here for a second,
Then in a flash gone, .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue and Red are false
Madhatters at Tea Parties
Who will rule us now?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Blue and Red are false
> Madhatters at Tea Parties
> Who will rule us now?


No one shall rule us,
They are not unique snowflakes,
Why should we follow? .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tyler's avatar,
I want a badass jacket,
And a cigarette.

Or maybe a joint,
I know, I'll empty a cig.
Good compromising.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No one shall rule us,
> They are not unique snowflakes,
> Why should we follow? .


Guns and Fists are theirs
Voluntary Servitude
Is Boetie's Nightmare...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's get drunk and fight,
Thing is you sleep and I live,
Realize I'm you.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2011)

Haikus are easy,
But sometimes they don't make sense.
Refrigerator.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2011)

Small appliances.
Your argument's invalid. 
I want cheezburger.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Haikus are easy,
> But sometimes they don't make sense.
> Refrigerator.


Trick is, to make sense,
Can be pretty hard sometimes,
But pretty easy....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Haikus are easy,
> But sometimes they don't make sense.
> Refrigerator.



Well Hello, BB!
Your Haiku has deep meaning
read between your words...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Small appliances.
> Your argument's invalid.
> I want cheezburger.


Cheeseburgers for All!
The Golden Arches beckon
Will we heed the call?


----------



## Brazko (Oct 8, 2011)

one two three four five
will you pass the chronic please
Drag On, Blow it Out


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 8, 2011)

No! Not In My Butt!
Ahh ! Heph you are hurting me!
I Cannot Walk Right.


----------



## sso (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;xE2MU9MOyso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE2MU9MOyso&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue fish, Purple fish
Guppies doing the nasty
Asphyxiation


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Brazko said:


> Blue fish, Purple fish
> Guppies doing the nasty
> Asphyxiation


Good Guppy Haiku
Asphyxiation? from Fish?
Nothing but blue, now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> No! Not In My Butt!
> Ahh ! Heph you are hurting me!
> I Cannot Walk Right.


He is not ready!
Are you a bedroom bully?
Take it out right now...


----------



## sso (Oct 8, 2011)

ah, hephatitis and rawbuttski 
sweet memories,wait, 
these are best forgotten.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 8, 2011)

sso said:


> ah, hephatitis and rawbuttski


THATS NOT A HAIKU!!!
you have broken the rules now,
YOU SHALL BE BANISHED!!!!! 

nice fix, but too slow 
i will let it slide today 
but ill be watching 

p.s. 9 in one


----------



## sso (Oct 8, 2011)

hep and rawbuttsky sitting in
a tree with cat
hep making buttsky meow


----------



## sso (Oct 8, 2011)

effort wasted
blood tasted
sucky haikumaker me


----------



## Brazko (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Good Guppy Haiku
> Asphyxiation? from Fish?
> Nothing but blue, now...


Fish Out of Water??
The First Monkey Astronaut
Plead Insanity!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

sso said:


> hep and rawbuttsky sitting in
> a tree with cat
> hep making buttsky meow


Whoah, I am not gay.
Why do you make assumptions?
Friend or enemy?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

My thread goes forward
My Haiku army is here
Membership Open


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My thread goes forward


when rules are broken
dammit....we were doin good too....
when all is named lost


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Brazko said:


> Fish Out of Water??
> The First Monkey Astronaut
> Plead Insanity!!


Crazy equals death
His name was Robert Paulson
Dead, he has a name...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> dammit....we were doin good too....


Damn it! You caught me.
A sudden slip of 'Reply'
Made me break my rules


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

sso said:


> effort wasted
> blood tasted
> sucky haikumaker me


You will learn to count
Being stoned affects the mind
You can try again...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn it! You caught me.
> A sudden slip of 'Reply'
> Made me break my rules


demons on the hunt 
omniscient now your god
but i will forgive


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whoah, I am not gay.
> Why do you make assumptions?
> Friend or enemy?


Gay, Straight, no matter
My game is open to all!
Be who you are, Hep...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Gay, Straight, no matter
> My game is open to all!
> Be who you are, Hep...


I have no hatred, 
Though I am completely straight.
Peace to gays alike.


----------



## sso (Oct 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whoah, I am not gay.
> Why do you make assumptions?
> Friend or enemy?


maker of lousy jokes 
i might be
but why you gotta go so far?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2011)

Ethereal dreams
Beautiful imaginings
Woops, these briefs are done.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2011)

sso said:


> maker of lousy jokes
> i might be
> but why you gotta go so far?


Confused, I am now.
I would like to be a friend
Where did I go far?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just took a white pill,
Unknowing of what it is.
I feel jittery.

But love more than all,
It is unexplainable,
Not in a great way.

Friend gave it to me,
Very trustworthy he is, 
Said it's a surprise.

Seems like some weird x,
Maybe it's cut with cocaine,
Never had cocaine.

What is this strange pill?
Adrenaline and much love.
Ehh it's not that great.

Really, what is it?
Ideas of what it is?
Guess I'll soon find out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Ethereal dreams
> Beautiful imaginings
> Woops, these briefs are done.


Briefs protected you
From your pleasant, creamy dreams
I'm due for one soon...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just took a white pill,
> Unknowing of what it is.
> I feel jittery.
> 
> ...



That was arsenic!
You will not be with us long
Goodbye, dear friend Hep


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> That was arsenic!
> You will not be with us long
> Goodbye, dear friend Hep


No dear friend, I'm here,
Seems like a low dose of x,
Time for jumping jacks, .

I'm kinda bored now,
I wish I knew what it was,
Alone with love now.

I don't like the dose,
Gonna lay on my floor now,
Jamming to music, .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2011)

Some really weak shit, 
I guess I'm just a pot man, .
Pot is much better.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Briefs protected you
> From your pleasant, creamy dreams
> I'm due for one soon...


when night falls you wake,
You will begin to make soap,
Later we will fight.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2011)

Monday, come and gone
My thread, slowly descending
It could use a Bump...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2011)

Gentle drizzle falls
Distant geese speak of life's love
I am bored as fuck.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Gentle drizzle falls
> Distant geese speak of life's love
> I am bored as fuck.
> cn


The week just began
Ration your boredom wisely
Kill and clean a goose...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

madness fills my head
a thousand thoughts fill my mind
within this moment


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

a bird flying high
riding the wind he knows well
he knows why I sigh


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

All that hard work with
wax and towel. Damn bluejay
Gave my car the bird.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Gentle drizzle falls
> Distant geese speak of life's love
> I am bored as fuck.
> cn


boredom taste bitter
as your mind drinks its poison
brain fills with litter


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> All that hard work with
> wax and towel. Damn bluejay
> Gave my car the bird.


smite down the bluejay
as the polar bear hunts prey
make his bitch ass pay


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

I search for alice
"off with his head" a voice says
I found the red queen

I run from her grasp
hoping to find my alice
the cards hunt me down

at the tea party
I find refuge at long last
but I cannot stay

they will find me there
so I chase the white rabbit
he led me astray


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> All that hard work with
> wax and towel. Damn bluejay
> Gave my car the bird.


The worst news I've heard!
Have a word with that Turd Bird
Your Shine was obscured


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I search for alice
> "off with his head" a voice says
> I found the red queen
> 
> ...


Impressive Haiku,
Alice will have to think twice.
Now, Run Rabbit, Run!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Impressive Haiku,
> Alice will have to think twice.
> Now, Run Rabbit, Run!


thank you my good sir
following rabbits for fun
down his rabbit hole

I favor this thread
to use that part of my brain
that else goes to waste


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Play your childish game
A caveman could do it
So what are you than?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Play your childish game
> A caveman could do it
> So what are you than?


It's Five Seven Five
Yet your second line is six
Insert foot in mouth


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> It's Five Seven Five
> Yet your second line is six
> Insert foot in mouth


http://www.wordcalc.com/


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Word Count5 *Syllable Count6 *Character Count (alphanumeric)17Mean syllables per word1.20Mean characters per word3.40

Very sorry friend
Six syllables is not right
Looking for seven


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Word Count5 *Syllable Count6 *Character Count (alphanumeric)17Mean syllables per word1.20Mean characters per word3.40
> 
> Very sorry friend
> Six syllables is not right
> Looking for seven









Agree to disagree. 

I'll leave you be.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

Wan sun tiptoes back
Peeking shyly through her veil
woven from old storm


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Play your childish game
> A caveman could do it
> So what are you than?



It's the Cryptkeeper!
Just in time for Halloween
I feel your presence

My Rules are unique
Barbarians never lie
Keep count and play on


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Wan sun tiptoes back
> Peeking shyly through her veil
> woven from old storm


Happy Tuesday, Neer!
Your imagery is intense
It honors my Thread...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

cryptkeeper can't count
believes machine is flawless
he cannot program

he then makes it clear
a caveman is more advanced
then a cryptkeeper


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Caveman is not three
But his program says it is...
Computers are flawed


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

sad that he would need
computers to count for him
some dogs are smarter


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

rain falls from the sky
angry gods show their anger
why can't they get high?

waiting is a hell
for those who lack much patience
I lack much patience


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

Nasal allergies 
Trim platitude syllables. 
Patience is achoo.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

Got a parakeet,
Pretty cool, green and yellow,
He can't talk just yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

How cool would that be 
Psittacines versifying 
Haiku-only birds


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Play your childish game
> A caveman could do it
> So what are you than?


Caveman wrote haiku? .
Rules 5-7-5 for thread.
I am a caveman, .


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

Numbers versus words
Is 7 one syllable? 
Angels crowd on pins...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> How cool would that be
> Psittacines versifying
> Haiku-only birds


Yes they are awesome. .
They Roll over, play dead, fetch
Know more tricks than dogs.

You should go get one,
Play basketball and bowling,
They are very smart.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck your rules guy
Broken records shouldn't speak
I am Rick James bitch!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Weary spirits rise
Fires glow within my soul
Time to spark a bowl


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

A raven I'll get
in the month of June they ship
he'll join the darkside.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Numbers versus words
> Is 7 one syllable?
> Angels crowd on pins...


Hypocrite I am,
Destroyed rules myself, It's two.
I have fixed it though, .


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Assaulted nostrils
Burning fruit with hint of spice
Oh, that's just my weed!

Crack open this jar
Stars sparkle on green so bright
Joy of my homegrown

Another flavor?
Multitude of jars so full...
Delite in your choice


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck your rules guy
> Broken records shouldn't speak
> I am Rick James bitch!


yet the record speaks
and yet still he cannot count
such a sad excuse

by his own statement
a caveman could outperform
the crytpkeeper's words. 

was the cryptkeeprs
learning disability 
really so severe?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Voice cracking, so shy
"Would you like to try some weed"
Careful with my pride


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Assaulted nostrils
> Burning fruit with hint of spice
> Oh, that's just my weed!
> 
> ...


how nice it must be
to have such variety 
I will know quite soon


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

Madness! You're Crazy!
Nine strains born in my garden
Look who's crazy now 

Be still...What is this?
Two additional indoors?
Make that eleven...

In 3 weeks that is...
Eleven strains should be good
I bore easily...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> yet the record speaks
> and yet still he cannot count
> such a sad excuse
> 
> ...


That was 5-7-5 dumbass. It's you who cannot count.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck your rules guy
> Broken records shouldn't speak
> I am Rick James bitch!


"Fuck your rules guy" 5?
I should think not, no matter.
It is just a game...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> "Fuck your rules guy" 5?
> I should think not, no matter.
> It is just a game...


Everywhere I check says 'rules' is 2 syllables.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Everywhere I check says 'rules' is 2 syllables.


http://www.howmanysyllables.com/words/rules.html


Check? We do not check!
What my ears tell me is true
There's no need to check... 


http://www.howmanysyllables.com/words/caveman.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> http://www.howmanysyllables.com/words/rules.html


The minority vote wins.  I left this thread 12hr ago and y'all were still talking about me.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The minority vote wins.  I left this thread 12hr ago and y'all were still talking about me.


Only because we're
Limited to seventeen
lousy syllables...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> That was 5-7-5 dumbass. It's you who cannot count.





The Cryptkeeper said:


> Everywhere I check says 'rules' is 2 syllables.





Metasynth said:


> http://www.howmanysyllables.com/words/rules.html


so sad I can't laugh
as the crypt fails in language
and still cannot count

did you graduate?
our school system has failed you
else you have failed you

a caveman could write
a haiku, so you tell us
yet you have failed twice

I don't even count
when you didn't even try
lest it be count 5


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The minority vote wins.  I left this thread 12hr ago and y'all were still talking about me.


you left nothing crypt
you still continue to post
that is not leaving

looking desperately
to win where no one competes
how far you've fallen

and yet still you can't
reply in a haiku form
how desperate you are.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> you left nothing crypt
> you still continue to post
> that is not leaving
> 
> ...


"Looking desperate"
Hate to be "haiku Nazi"
Call the kettle black


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> you left nothing crypt
> you still continue to post
> that is not leaving
> 
> ...


You can't fall from the bottom and reach the top silly bird.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

and still the crypt speaks
while having nothing to say
how sad you must be.

look in the mirror
can you stand what it shows you?
if standards are low.

try again poor crypt
but educate yourself first
master the language.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> "Looking desperate"
> Hate to be "haiku Nazi"
> Call the kettle black


"looking desperately"
is what it was meant to be
I know what I speak


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> you left nothing crypt
> you still continue to post
> that is not leaving
> 
> ...


Desperate is three
And "Looking Desperately"...
That one's Six, my friend 

Syllable counting...
It is not for everyone
Even Gods will fall.....


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Desperate is three
> And "Looking Desperately"...
> That one's Six, my friend
> 
> ...


quite right dear meta
when I speak it I skip one
which messed up my count.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 11, 2011)

fuckn stupid people
i cant stand you dumb fuckers
you are full of shit

fuck you i am out
off to make haikus with friends
relax smoke a bowl


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck your rules guy
> Broken records shouldn't speak
> I am Rick James bitch!


You are a Brickhouse
Thick is your skull for counting
Above post is close...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> fuckn stupid people
> i cant stand you dumb fuckers
> you are full of shit
> 
> ...



Please come back soon, Botch.
You're in my Haiku Army
Are we chopped liver?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

Trimming consumes me!
Many hours are invested
I'm not even close...

Reward Requires work
My girls needed a haircut
I murdered them all...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

Parakeet hates me,
I guess I should give it time,
He likes celery.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 11, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Please come back soon, Botch.
> You're in my Haiku Army
> Are we chopped liver?


you're one of the friends
stupid people are elsewhere 
now come smoke this tree


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> you're one of the friends
> stupid people are elsewhere
> now come smoke this tree


I am trimming now
Hashish covers my scissors, 
And my very Soul.

Bodies dismembered
Green limbs hanging and drying
I sample often...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Parakeet hates me,
> I guess I should give it time,
> He likes celery.


Fuck this thread.  I like it though.  I'll just continue to post and ignore 'the rules' as I do everywhere else in life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck this thread.  I like it though.  I'll just continue to post and ignore 'the rules' as I do everywhere else in life.


I cannot force you
It's a manner of Honor
Rules? For your own good


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I cannot force you
> It's a manner of Honor
> Rules? For your own good


I'm sure it is a 'manner' of honor. 

Rules?


> You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world.


You know there are only eight rules, and you haven't stated one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

Catacomb warden
lives under bridge waiting
for the goatse to come.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm sure it is a 'manner' of honor.
> 
> Rules?
> 
> ...



You tout Tyler's rules
My Fight Club memes are legend
Manner _is_ Matter


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck this thread.  I like it though.  I'll just continue to post and ignore 'the rules' as I do everywhere else in life.


Fair enough sir crypt,
I follow rules for challenge,
Oranges are good.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Catacomb warden
> lives under bridge waiting
> for the goatse to come.


 I still can't believe you've only been around for a few weeks. Seems like you're an old time member.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I still can't believe you've only been around for a few weeks. Seems like you're an old time member.


Oh man he is new,
His humor makes up for time,
He's hilarious.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh man he is new,
> His humor makes up for time,
> He's hilarious.


 Or the 1000+ posts. x)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

That was gentle, Crypt. 
I expected nuclear flame. 
Don't lose your edge now ... 
cn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> That was gentle, Crypt.
> I expected nuclear flame.
> Don't lose your edge now ...
> cn


Why would I get upset at that when I didn't after Raven? lol You're nothing compared to my stalkers I'm afraid.  I kinda feel bad for ignoring DSB tho.  Haven't seen him around anymore.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Why would I get upset at that when I didn't after Raven? lol You're nothing compared to my stalkers I'm afraid.  I kinda feel bad for ignoring DSB tho.  Haven't seen him around anymore.


Ha that's how I felt,
About sutra though, that troll.
He's back though, so.... cool.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 11, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ha that's how I felt,
> About sutra though, that troll.
> He's back though, so.... cool.


Are you counting that 'ha' as a syllable?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Are you counting that 'ha' as a syllable?


Yeah, is it not one?
Listing a number or name...
is considered one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

In this game we play 
counting our syllables:
7 = 2.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


I am an asshole
and without hesitation,
but not a stalker

for all of your claims
as usual, you have no
justification.

though phillip j fry
and the planet express crew
will always kick ass

if, jackabok botch,
I have somehow pissed you off
I apologize.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Trimming consumes me!
> Many hours are invested
> I'm not even close...
> 
> ...


read out of context
reads like the haiku of a 
serial killer


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

summer moon shines bright
reflected on the river
I remember me

gentle warm wind blows
the water accepts its touch
shows in the ripples

on top of a cliff
we all smoked herb from the pipe
recalling our past


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2011)

The thread falls silent
Closed-eye visions' ghostly dance
I sit motionless.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

a fire starts movement
snow beast slides face in the ice
makes a raven laugh


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2011)

When I saw that beast
Fight blues, not admit defeat:
My avatar now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> read out of context
> reads like the haiku of a
> serial killer


Tyler is Dexter
I raise girls, Love them for months
They then taste my blades...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The thread falls silent
> Closed-eye visions' ghostly dance
> I sit motionless.
> cn


The thread is alive
Moments of brilliance, then rest
Asleep, then awake...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

bwahahahaha!
friend you are a morbid one,
we will get along.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> bwahahahaha!
> friend you are a morbid one,
> we will get along.


Kindred Spirits, we?
Lots of room in the crawlspace
If it's not the case


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> When I saw that beast
> Fight blues, not admit defeat:
> My avatar now.


war with the cold ice!
fuck logic Most noble bear,
cold is enemy


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 12, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Kindred Spirits, we?
> Lots of room in the crawlspace
> If it's not the case


yes bloody brother,
we are of kindred spirit,
room for a body?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel my heart beat
Quiet night on RIU
Eye lids are boulders...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished with the troll,
Time to play tylers haiku.
Yes, pretty quiet.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 13, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Finished with the troll,
> Time to play tylers haiku.
> Yes, pretty quiet.


 You are not finished
Your time will come soon surely
Now is time to work


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 13, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You are not finished
> Your time will come soon surely
> Now is time to work


Came to conclusion,
Spliff Chris has accepted me.
Harrekin, who cares?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

I wait for my beans
I wait for their potential
they shall awaken.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I wait for my beans
> I wait for their potential
> they shall awaken.


You're a bean grower?
Carrot grows under my light.
Just a single one, .


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 13, 2011)

general tsao chicken
good for breakfast or dinner
great for the lunchtime


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

extra spicy shrimp,
mixed in with spicy fried rice,
a ravens breakfast...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I wait for my beans
> I wait for their potential
> they shall awaken.


Beans are kind to me
Cloning has not been my friend
My girls grow from seed...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll master the clones!
they shall bend to my great will!!!
or they'll laugh at me... 

if I fail this task
a great one will not send me
his high grade cuttings

Though beans I prefer,
I feel more secure with them
must leave my safe zone.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2011)

My cooking prowess 
is legend. Peel foil to
reveal Tater Tots. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2011)

Secret of success
to growing rooted cuttings?
The aerocloner.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2011)

took a while to go
but now a whole bunch show through
rockwool cubes did do


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

I still have much time
my beams must first here arrive,
then my mothers grown


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My cooking prowess
> is legend. Peel foil to
> reveal Tater Tots.
> cn


I can cook a pie
that is said to have changed lives
though its cost is high.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I still have much time
> my beams must first here arrive,
> then my mothers grown


from the mother came
a couple more femmes to name
for us not for gain


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 13, 2011)

for me and for gain
these girls will become ladies
no shame in my game


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 13, 2011)

Shame is in your game
Shame with no name is still shame
Shame is in your game


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Secret of success
> to growing rooted cuttings?
> The aerocloner.
> cn


They are expensive
Frugal me tries DYI
Get what you pay for...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)

I built my own such.
Rubbermaid, airstone, foam
plugs, under twenty.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 14, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I built my own such.
> Rubbermaid, airstone, foam
> plugs, under twenty.
> cn


you must share with us,
secrets of aerocloner
oh wise polar bear...

namely this homemade,
this, your rubbermaid marvel,
give us the details!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/211157-new-homemade-aero-cloner.html

Nuclear nutrient
Microwave enchiladas! 
Snack attack heeeeWACK
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 14, 2011)

I thank you dear friend
that knowledge will prove vital
when I clone my moms.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am now relieved.
Time for celebration toke.
Now I'm more relieved, .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 14, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I am now relieved.
> Time for celebration toke.
> Now I'm more relieved, .


I have none right now
I will vicariously
celebrate with thee


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> I have none right now
> I will vicariously
> celebrate with thee


Where's your Dank, my friend?
Growers without weed baffle
I'll fax you some now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I built my own such.
> Rubbermaid, airstone, foam
> plugs, under twenty.
> cn


Cloning is not Real!
The Emperor's green clothing
Tyler cannot clone


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> I have none right now
> I will vicariously
> celebrate with thee


Hang in there my friend.
Dankness shall soon come your way.
I wish I could help, .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Where's your Dank, my friend?
> Growers without weed baffle
> I'll fax you some now...


she's prepping buds now
she's always making me wait
damn that fax was great!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hang in there my friend.
> Dankness shall soon come your way.
> I wish I could help, .


appreciated
to know people care about
this, my lack thereof


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> appreciated
> to know people care about
> this, my lack thereof


 share your pain my friend,
I now can smoke, but have none,
dealer gone missing


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> share your pain my friend,
> I now can smoke, but have none,
> dealer gone missing


yikes, someone find him
for his wellbeing and yours
break the walls and doors


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

know not where he lives,
his number disconnected, 
my sanity fades


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> know not where he lives,
> his number disconnected,
> my sanity fades


numbers reinvent
and your mind will be finer
after you've been bent


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

if all else fails me
within weeks my grow begins
I'll fix my problem


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> if all else fails me
> within weeks my grow begins
> I'll fix my problem


ahh, new crystal kicks
to jump from cloud to cloud with
step down the facets

sorry raven man
wish i could share the goodness
but, tyler's fax works!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> share your pain my friend,
> I now can smoke, but have none,
> dealer gone missing


Were you in my town
I'd hook you both up _and _down!
Weed, the greatest noun...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you dear durden
this one day will be nothing
but a memory.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Green's just memory
Pipe scraped clean, plants still babies
I share your need, friends.




> ahh, new crystal kicks
> to jump from cloud to cloud with
> step down the facets


I must now compose 
seventeen syllables to
say "Awesome image". 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

I must redeem myself.
I cannot say why. Formless 
panic stalks my soul.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I must now compose
> seventeen syllables to
> say "Awesome image".
> cn


merci, mon ami!
it's a part of us all to
dig deep and show through


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I must redeem myself.
> I cannot say why. Formless
> panic stalks my soul.


is all well, dear friend?
it would seem you are perplexed
you are among friends.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> is all well, dear friend?
> it would seem you are perplexed
> you are among friends.


there's a certainty
in this mess of arguments
seems ears tend to bend


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

No worries my friends.
It's a sometime effect of
bad brain chemistry.

This subforum has
fallen so silent. Is ev'-
ryone else in church?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> No worries my friends.
> It's a sometime effect of
> bad brain chemistry.


more on clasping here
the synapse, battery's low
pluses out of reach



cannabineer said:


> This subforum has
> fallen so silent. Is ev'-
> ryone else in church?


cause saturday night's
alright, for kung fu fighting
elton douglas lee


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

working on a code
encryption is maddening 
god, I could use weed


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

The world is not fair.
I grow old: this once-loathed truth
now brings great solace.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> working on a code
> encryption is maddening
> god, I could use weed


the 'lil bit i got
no one took for a good leach
burns black like bird's beak


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

at least that bit burns
I look forward to time passing
to my gardens growth...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The world is not fair.
> I grow old: this once-loathed truth
> now brings great solace.


strange how time changes
from once our great enemy
to a gentle friend. 

the world is not fair
but time will equal all out
no one escapes it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Broadband internet
Tingles the tiny toes of the
Sparrows on my dish.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Should it take this long?
Hard to cut! ~ Left cardboard on. 
Who was baking whom?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

cannibalism?
when the baked consumes the baked,
is that accurate?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

anyone notice, 
no matter what we speak of,
sounds like sage advice?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> cannibalism?
> when the baked consumes the baked,
> is that accurate?


Friend of the black beak,
I subscribe to the old wisdom:
We are what we eat. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> anyone notice,
> no matter what we speak of,
> sounds like sage advice?


Even when we speak
of children's television!
(Barney sucks goat balls.) 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> anyone notice,
> no matter what we speak of,
> sounds like sage advice?


Sage advice, Indeed!
The Beauty of Haiku is
We are full of shit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Friend of the black beak,
> I subscribe to the old wisdom:
> We are what we eat.
> cn


We are what we eat?
Then I am Cheese and Trans Fats
What does 'salad' mean?


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Oct 15, 2011)

Haikus are stupid
At least that is what I'm told
Ancient Chinese art?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Haikus are stupid
> At least that is what I'm told
> Ancient Chinese art?


You show Haiku skill
You disparage, yet still play
My _Japanese_ Game


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Chinese, Japanese
Iceberg Goldberg what diff'rence
Punch lines flow like wine. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

lets end world hunger!
bring back cannibalism,
let us change the world. 

let us save penguins
let us consume the whales flesh
fuck the sea shepherds


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah yes Japanese
It all makes perfect since now
Fool to think Chinese


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> You show Haiku skill
> You disparage, yet still play
> My _Japanese_ Game


This game's like a plant,
takes root in the mind and grows,
its bud are haikus.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Penguins are lovely.
I delight in visits from
the other icecap.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 16, 2011)

then on whales we'll feast!
so that your friends may arrive
to entertain you...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

I find that orca
Has flavor like roast porca
Let's not tell Urca ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I find that orca
> Has flavor like roast porca
> Let's not tell Urca ...


Others find Urca
Has the Flavor of Orca
I prefer Porka


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 16, 2011)

Certainty in God
Perpetuation of fraud
No worries, Pad's mod


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> No worries my friends.
> It's a sometime effect of
> bad brain chemistry.
> 
> ...


No church for me friend,
I actually slept good,
So I awoke late, .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Certainty in God
> Perpetuation of fraud
> No worries, Pad's mod


unity all seek
and no one knows what is meek
i see that turned cheek


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

What is this I see?
Next to a church, a men's bar
called The Other Cheek?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> What is this I see?
> Next to a church, a men's bar
> called The Other Cheek?


and the line between
they call that 'town's edge' it seems
maybe in their dreams


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Certainty in God
> Perpetuation of fraud
> No worries, Pad's mod


Heisenberg is here!
With his atheist panache
My army grows on...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No church for me friend,
> I actually slept good,
> So I awoke late, .


I love sleeping in 
Easy, like Sunday Morning
It's Tyler's worship...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 16, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Heisenberg is here!
> With his atheist panache
> My army grows on...


tyler is closer
to taking over the world
with haiku thinking


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> tyler is closer
> to taking over the world
> with haiku thinking


It's Project Mayhem
Haiku was the missing link
To my first attempt...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

Mayhem in this world
should prove no difficulty,
its halfway there now.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 17, 2011)

penis is flacid
need girl to get erection
then i will be happy


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 17, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> penis is flacid
> need girl to get erection
> then i will be happy


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> penis is flacid
> need girl to get erection
> then i will be happy



First step, Erection.
Second, you must bust a nut.
Her eye is preferred...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> First step, Erection.
> Second, you must bust a nut.
> Her eye is preferred...


Success is blindness,
Where to find the next woman?
Time to start the search....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 17, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> penis is flacid
> need girl to get erection
> then i will be happy


Mind opens the door..
All the possibilities..
Not to sound creepy..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

Bitched-up hydraulics
Dog old wiener, removing
Pussibilities.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Mind opens the door..
> All the possibilities..
> Not to sound creepy..


mind is powerful
it's the tempter and your gall
sometimes life is dull


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Bitched-up hydraulics
> Dog old wiener, removing
> Pussibilities.
> cn


man, the unknowing
walks in the box expanding
steady state sexing


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 17, 2011)

attachment the foe
creating desires unbound
the cage of my soul


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> attachment the foe
> creating desires unbound
> the cage of my soul


blessing and the curse
a cure brought by the wet nurse
she's a pretty hearst


----------



## malignant (Oct 17, 2011)

engorged ducts to feed
me her protein enriched sweat
bodily fluids


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2011)

malignant said:


> engorged ducts to feed
> me her protein enriched sweat
> bodily fluids


Earthy Haiku, yours
Heavy with Biology
It's time for dinner...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Earthy Haiku, yours
> Heavy with Biology
> It's time for dinner...


num-num, liking lips
a mouth must evolve for this
hmm, why else would it?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

does a body good. 
It's the dispensers' jostle
that fascinates me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> does a body good.
> It's the dispensers' jostle
> that fascinates me.


...electricity?
...the jolt - messy ecstasy?
...thought it was just me


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

Protein-enriched sweat
speaks to me of lactation:
divine dispensers.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

such milk I don't want
I want breast not lactating. 
though wet is just fine...

even with written smut
haikus make our words sound wise
is funny as hell.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Protein-enriched sweat
> speaks to me of lactation:
> divine dispensers.
> cn



...thinking different
with the hips all mad and bent
...well, you're more the gent


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> such milk I don't want
> I want breast not lactating.
> though wet is just fine...
> 
> ...


and who'da thought it
we get away with this sht
mind in / out the pit


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

Our spirits sparkle
soaring chaste through heaven; our
Minds _are_ the gutter.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Our spirits sparkle
> soaring chaste through heaven; our
> Minds _are_ the gutter.


you said it brother
the choice milk(s), not the fodder
don't tell my mother


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

those who keep the gate
have long since stopped noticing
think our words harmless,

let us push limits
see if the gatekeepers see
or if their eyes sleep

her skin dripping wine
on hands and knees bent, teeth clenched
is what I favor


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Our spirits sparkle
> soaring chaste through heaven; our
> Minds _are_ the gutter.


demon in system
will not allow me to like
so I write haiku


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> those who keep the gate
> have long since stopped noticing
> think our words harmless,
> 
> ...


stretched tight to midnight
the tension's on high tonight
mercy's got some fight


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

My mind dims, my spirit
Soars as blood rushes away
to the join of us.

The clouds part; light shines
as her storm-swept earth harrows
the root of my tree.

In the timeless dark
The hourglass of her back.
Ride, reverse cowgirl!

My face is buried
in the source of my passion. 
Venus, sing to me.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

have her on the rack?
stretching the limits indeed,
as well as the girl.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My mind dims, my spirit
> Soars as blood rushes away
> to the join of us.
> 
> ...


fcccccccccck, that was so nice
I bow, masterful entice
ever write for spice?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

Adult movies, such 
Impoverished dialog.
...Let's film "Haikootchies"!

Women versify
as we hold the auditions:
Get naked. Recite.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> have her on the rack?
> stretching the limits indeed,
> as well as the girl.


now I can't mess up
just once is always enough
no-no...on her back


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Adult movies have such
> Impoverished dialog.
> ...Let's film "Haikootchies"!
> 
> ...


my friend, youve struck gold
one day we need to smoke out,
and hold auditions.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Adult movies have such
> Impoverished dialog.
> ...Let's film "Haikootchies"!
> 
> ...


sadly, seems it's all
poolboy vocabulary
it's boring to me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

...tyler's missing [t]it
sure that man would like a hit
...he start this sht?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> sadly, seems it's all
> poolboy vocabulary
> it's boring to me


Perhaps you've a point. 
Nipponese dignity shuns
"your cock is soooo big!". 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Perhaps you've a point.
> Nipponese dignity shuns
> "your cock is soooo big!".
> cn



...but the girl's can can
...bring the best 'out the big man
...70's shag van


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 17, 2011)

while i am with her
i need nothing else but her
can't live without both


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> while i am with her
> i need nothing else but her
> can't live without both


is it a threesome?
mary jane and man's wife done?
thc, good 'fun'


----------



## forgetiwashere (Oct 17, 2011)

Autumn leaves falling
Winter chills me to my core
Spring time when I thaw


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

the cold not welcome
this raven prefers the heat, 
let summer hurry.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Adult movies, such
> Impoverished dialog.
> ...Let's film "Haikootchies"!
> 
> ...




On Your knees, Bitches...
The Fluffers will keep us up
Legs open, Mouth Shut...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> On Your knees, Bitches...
> The Fluffers will keep us up
> Legs open, Mouth Shut...


I laughed my ass off
durden, you are a poet
with delicate words.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...tyler's missing [t]it
> sure that man would like a hit
> ...he start this sht?


Tyler's still Trimming!
My Haiku Army is Strong
Sans Tyler's Guidance...

You are all Poets
My chest swells with Smoke-filled Pride
Toke whilst on the Path...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Tyler's still Trimming!
> My Haiku Army is Strong
> Sans Tyler's Guidance...
> 
> ...


my dealers still lost!! 
or I would toke to the sky,
but my beans are here

soon my grow will start, 
and my solution will grow,
a long road ahead.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm tempted to ask
trusted growers in this place
if by mail theyd deal.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

it occurs to me, 
on my bday first crop comes
timing not all bad.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> it occurs to me,
> on my bday first crop comes
> timing not all bad.


Birthday Buds are Best
Happy Birthday to you, friend!
Candle lights the joint...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

5 strains on 12/12 
hope one will flower quickly
to make the date

I must break the rule
if only for this one time
forgive me durden

crystal kush, choc kush x chocolope mix, White Widow x unknown sativa, all reg seeds, and fem of big bud x northern lights, and diesel, all going on 12/12 from seed
and dinafem critical going into veg for future cloning...yea...looking soooo foward to this...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I look forward to them
thank you for the bday wish
many such candles


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Tyler's still Trimming!
> My Haiku Army is Strong
> Sans Tyler's Guidance...
> 
> ...



green invisible
for now, only clear trichomes
stems they look like bones

but in six more weeks
I will share your rosy cheeks
...and make sure I leech


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I look forward to them
> thank you for the bday wish
> many such candles


...murder of candles
wait, I thought that was for crows?
you made it man, old!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

rabbit in the moon
preps elixir immortal
stick in her eyeball


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

find the harmony
to repair your backward 'hand'
5-2-8 does see


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> 5 strains on 12/12
> hope one will flower quickly
> to make the date
> 
> ...



Your pass is granted
Your current grow sounds tasty
White Widow's my Bitch...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Your pass is granted
> Your current grow sounds tasty
> White Widow's my Bitch...


you can have the hag,
its her daughters I'll pimp out, 
I'll choose the fairest.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> you can have the hag,
> its her daughters I'll pimp out,
> I'll choose the fairest.


Hark! The Raven Pimp!
His Little green ladies primp
On the Nutes, Don't skimp


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Hark! The Raven Pimp!
> His Little green ladies primp
> On the Nutes, Don't skimp


that is sig worthy, 
I'm considering the switch
when my girls begin. 

impatient am I,
a party cup I might start
only a prelude


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> that is sig worthy,
> I'm considering the switch
> when my girls begin.
> 
> ...



I would be honored
Dude, why not start life tonight?
Cup Party, Begin!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I have enough seeds,
its settled, it begins now,
white widows babies.

my last fluro grow
I start the germination,
a lucky 3 start


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2011)

A seedling falters
Little widow is not well. 
Cry for the children.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 18, 2011)

oh god why, Why, WHY?!?!
why have you forsaken them?!!! 
dramatic enough?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> A seedling falters
> Little widow is not well.
> Cry for the children.
> cn


an old favorite
white is the widow seedling?
"nurse, some wellness - stat!"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> oh god why, Why, WHY?!?!
> why have you forsaken them?!!!
> dramatic enough?


Oh, it's horrible.
This is surely all my fault.
I'm a bad plant dad.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Little Green Daughters
Oh, why can't you all Survive?
We love you all so...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember well, 
bubblegum girls massacred 
by evil insects.
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog3028-osg-tsg-tragic-conclusion.html

just the memory
unspeakable tragedy
makes my heart feel pain.

to the thread founder,
your words have become my sig
with raven smoking


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I remember well,
> bubblegum girls massacred
> by evil insects.
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog3028-osg-tsg-tragic-conclusion.html
> ...


I LOVE the New Sig!
The Bird knows it's 4:20
Uncanny Instinct...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

In this next july
I will order my raven
thats when breeder ships

I am so hoping
that it will join me and toke
420 partner


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

the thread goes quite,
I cannot let this happen
I will add to it, 

as the raven tokes
it recalls many tricks and tails
I will remember

Through time I can see, 
the bud that will one day be, 
will return my high.

until then I must,
soldier on through this dry world,
sober and unhigh.

may a source find me, 
before my ladies blossom, 
and save me from this.

I miss my houston, 
where I never knew dryness,
this place becomes hell.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 19, 2011)

we need a new game
cant take any more haikus
but im bored as fuck


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

so any ideas?
I'm game to play if you do,
though I'll continue.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 19, 2011)

Clear milky amber
Cinderella 99
I long to try it


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

send me a sample 
I will give you my report 
burst not my bubble


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Clear milky amber
> Cinderella 99
> I long to try it



Cinderella Lust
She can try on my glass Pipe
Take Hit, Perfect Fit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> we need a new game
> cant take any more haikus
> but im bored as fuck



A New Rhyming Game
Threatens to supplant my Thread
Let's try our hand there...

Haiku's Dark Magic
Can't quit, Once under their Spell
Follow me to Hell...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Cinderella Lust
> She can try on my glass Pipe
> Take Hit, Perfect Fit...



working on a room
for this lady in mid-bloom
well, I am the groom!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> the thread goes quite,
> I cannot let this happen
> I will add to it,
> 
> ...


 
A Gush of Haiku
Speaks of a Raven's Struggle
Keep your Green chin up...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> A New Rhyming Game
> Threatens to supplant my Thread
> Let's try our hand there...
> 
> ...


an adjacent thread
limps in its barren land, ho!
rise, mr. mojo


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2011)

Bud drought, a bleak desert
Memories of weed, bleached bones
Hope is a seedling.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

is the polar bear
stranded in the same desert?
we will make it through


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Feel like breaking rules,
Yet I'm still the haiku bitch,
I can't find my strength...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Feel like breaking rules,
> Yet I'm still the haiku bitch,
> I can't find my strength...


My Rules are your Friend
Honor is your Discipline
Haiku, your Master...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

I serve no master!
the haiku serves to my will!
I make its form real...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I serve no master!
> the haiku serves to my will!
> I make its form real...


Brave Raven Defies!
Your Black Feathered Balls are Huge
Respect is given


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

now you know secret, 
to why this raven can't fly
I am weighted down


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

my hope is alive
barren may not be this wasteland, 
but time will tell me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> my hope is alive
> barren may not be this wasteland,
> but time will tell me.


ahh, the illusion
it flies, don't you know this man?
tack your balls to it


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

my balls tacked to it?
it would weigh to much to fly,
defile it I wont


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> my balls tacked to it?
> it would weigh to much to fly,
> defile it I wont


key to you and me
not like harry pottery
time is in 4D


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> my hope is alive
> barren may not be this wasteland,
> but time will tell me.


do twelve twelve from clone?
should I leave that thought alone?
like this, have you grown?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

yes. I've indeed grown, 
and have seen this done before, 
make up with numbers. 

research it before,
saying something so tasteless, 
dear exaggerate.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> yes. I've indeed grown,
> and have seen this done before,
> make up with numbers.
> 
> ...


conflicting info
is all i see in the wild
raven, forgive me?

don't know what I said
could be that it's time for bed
quit while I'm ahead?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

don't worry dear friend, 
still dry and irritable, 
forgive my rashness.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> don't worry dear friend,
> still dry and irritable,
> forgive my rashness.


man, it's a done deal!
...know exactly how you feel
six weeks to be real


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Raven and EE,
Poetic Haiku Exchange
Albeit tad Strange...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

haiku's no limit, 
to its masters mind and will,
but a medium.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Raven and EE,
> Poetic Haiku Exchange
> Albeit tad Strange...


adhd me
strings things so confusingly
make my remedy


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to know, eye,
that avatar, what is it, 
looks fucking badass.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I have to know, eye,
> that avatar, what is it,
> looks fucking badass.


it's russell you see
physics and cosmogony
modern davinci


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 19, 2011)

post the link to this
my curiosities peaked
must learn more of this...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> post the link to this
> my curiosities peaked
> must learn more of this...


well if ty's okay
I'll post diagrams this way
...and then hit the hay

http://butdoesitfloat.com/filter/walter-russell


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> well if ty's okay
> I'll post diagrams this way
> ...and then hit the hay
> 
> http://butdoesitfloat.com/filter/walter-russell


Interesting Link
Complex graphs of Waves and shit
Diagram Salad...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

A blue red you do.
Pointless nonsense tomorrow.
I don't even know.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A blue red you do.
> Pointless nonsense tomorrow.
> I don't even know.



Some days are like that
Full of Heartache and Bullshit
I call them Weekdays...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Paranoia lurked,
When raven asked for some help,
Cop situation

Paranoia gone,
Raven is too trustworthy.
He is not a cop, .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Paranoia lurked,
> When raven asked for some help,
> Cop situation
> 
> ...


Yeah, Well I am, Hep
Been watching you for a while
You don't grow enough


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, Well I am, Hep
> Been watching you for a while
> You don't grow enough


evil, not funny,
playing on paranoia, 
oh, I'm watching you. O.O


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

on second thought though,
there was that joke that heph played,
so no, go ahead


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> on second thought though,
> there was that joke that heph played,
> so no, go ahead


Let's go, Raven Cop!
Let's bust Hep at Hydro Shop
I start, I can't stop...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

Funny you say that, 
ryan became a drug dog, 
on this family guy. 

Right when I read that, 
Ryan and joe were running, 
off to cocaine bust. 

don't make him freak out!
I'm so sick of being dry! 
can joke afterwards


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

to bad your not texan, 
youd be a blast to run with, 
crazy ass tyler.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> to bad your not texan,
> youd be a blast to run with,
> crazy ass tyler.


Your State is too Hot
Come near the City of Wind
We'll cause some Trouble...


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 20, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Cinderella Lust
> She can try on my glass Pipe
> Take Hit, Perfect Fit...



Cinderella high
She floats around like the sky
Let me see her fly


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Your State is too Hot
> Come near the City of Wind
> We'll cause some Trouble...


chi-town hustler-ish?
windy here too my good man
fck, the cold, it comes!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's go, Raven Cop!
> Let's bust Hep at Hydro Shop
> I start, I can't stop...


post 420, stop
raven, cop, a hydro shop
stealthify grow-op


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Cinderella high
> She floats around like the sky
> Let me see her fly



Her mind surely Flies
With my Face between her Thighs
Job's Done, the bitch sighs...

Realize my Size
Was a fucking HUGE surprise
Ask, I tell no lies...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, what's up you guys?
I'm doing nothing at all....
So, time for haiku, .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey, what's up you guys?
> I'm doing nothing at all....
> So, time for haiku, .


I have 5 minutes
...here in this haiku business (?)
like a good mistress


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 20, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Her mind surely Flies
> With my Face between her Thighs
> Job's Done, the bitch sighs...
> 
> ...



Was it a great lie?
Tell me how you stay so high
Floating all around


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Was it a great lie?
> Tell me how you stay so high
> Floating all around


My Harvest is done!
Vanilla Kush fills my Soul
Also my Wallet...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

vanilla kush, huh?
chocolate kush with chocolope,
will be in my grow.

a joint with them both, 
would it be like ice cream swirl?
I'll have to find out


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

Strawberry Cough and
Chocolope, Vanilla Kush.
...Cannapolitan. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish it legal
we could chill with no fear,
good toke friends youd be.

though tyler, my boy,
the windy city I'll see, 
summer brings raven


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I wish it legal
> we could chill with no fear,
> good toke friends youd be.
> 
> ...


... and see some of us
contemplating digitus
...and new ways to cuss


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I wish it legal
> we could chill with no fear,
> good toke friends youd be.
> 
> ...



Summer is Far off
The Winter Selects the Strong
We'll meet when it Thaws...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2011)

Wind Chills and Blizzards!
Winter is a white menace
I welcome its Bite...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 21, 2011)

summer is far off,
gives op time to develop
must first stabilize. 

contacts are ready,
genetics are but waiting, 
only time needed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2011)

Indian summer holds
sway over Rednekistan.
October glory. 
cn


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 21, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My Harvest is done!
> Vanilla Kush fills my Soul
> Also my Wallet...



Congratulations
The mighty Vanilla Kush
Brings peace hope and wealth!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2011)

my nuts went missing
from the bottom of the tree
...put out apb

fkcn cold out here
...did you see my atmosphere?
summer, come back heeeere!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 21, 2011)

roses are red ,vilotes are blue, believe in god, n ill hate you .


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 21, 2011)

*sighs* you've missed the rules,
syllables 5-7-5
thank you for playing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2011)

My tired body aches
Work Hard, Play Hard. Rest Hard now
Made it through the week...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2011)

Frost on the windshield
Trees dress up for Hallowe'en
Turkey scent fills house. 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2011)

Holidays are Near?
It's HalloThanksMas again
The years escape us...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 22, 2011)

damn you, father time!
fuck off, you son of a bitch!
still he comes near.

abomination!
ice was never meant to be, 
outside our freezer


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 22, 2011)

I know not the strain, 
but I am high as a kite,
my world is in peace.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 22, 2011)

the wind howls like wolves
a frost feasts on summer nerves
as warmth slumbers fast


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2011)

Neutrophils rally
round ramparts of aching lung: 
Viruses attack!
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Neutrophils rally
> round ramparts of aching lung:
> Viruses attack!
> cn


Under the Weather?
Herbs, NyQuil, Ancient Secret
Makes one Feel Better...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 23, 2011)

the curse of the cold, 
the wrath of mother nature,
she needs to get laid..

garlic and honey,
make an antibiotic
spoon, three times daily


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I know not the strain,
> but I am high as a kite,
> my world is in peace.


A Black Bird, Lifted
Caws, "it's been so long! So long
since I hit my Bong"...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 23, 2011)

the bong has been hit,
I can't wait till the buds come,
from my own babies.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> the bong has been hit,
> I can't wait till the buds come,
> from my own babies.


They will give Birth soon
Adoption was your Option
while your girls grow up...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 23, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> They will give Birth soon
> Adoption was your Option
> while your girls grow up...


I adopted them, 
then I burned them down to ash
delicious murder


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I adopted them,
> then I burned them down to ash
> delicious murder


Bad, bad, Foster Dad!
The kids died for your Pleasure
Hang your head and...Smile...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 23, 2011)

they have met their fate, 
by the flame held in my hand,
destiny fulfilled.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> they have met their fate,
> by the flame held in my hand,
> destiny fulfilled.


Like tales told 'round fires
when the ice cap crowded close. 
You are an old god. 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 23, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Like tales told 'round fires
> when the ice cap crowded close.
> You are an old god.
> cn


prometheus turns
...gazes upon his chosen
he will share the loot


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 25, 2011)

words silent as void,
I choose to reawaken,
basho is bored thread.

mornings kick my ass,
forgotten monotony, 
coffee my savior.

saturday brings back
my love affair with mary,
I shall burn her down


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> words silent as void,
> I choose to reawaken,
> basho is bored thread.
> 
> ...



Conscientious Bird
Breathing life into my Thread
Makes me want to Play

Hard weeks, much to do
Murphy is alive and well
He dwells in my House

Basho knows Wisdom
His Haiku form breeds Insight
Quaint self expression...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 26, 2011)

morning not my friend,
must hold out till saturday,
mary will comfort. 

Murphy's demonic
he leaves his form everywhere, 
fuck that sorry ass prick


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Who plays nintendo?
Playing Mario party
And super smash bros....


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 26, 2011)

latest nintendo
that I had was a gamecube
eternal darkness 

game kicked so much ass
it makes me want a gamecube
you must look it up 

have not had a wii
but have played it, kicks much ass,
will not get one though.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 26, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Who plays nintendo?
> Playing Mario party
> And super smash bros....


intellivision
...sometimes colecovision
80's obsession


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Video gamers
infect this analog refuge?
Please say it's not so. 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 26, 2011)

...mostly not so man!
it's just part of me that can
munch dots like pacman


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Easy on those dots!
Legends circulate that some
make 'shrooms seem quite tame. 

Space Invaders was 
as great loves so often are:
my first and my last.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 26, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Video gamers
> infect this analog refuge?
> Please say it's not so.
> cn


it is indeed so! 
run from the digital chains!!
to late, your here now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Alien stalks her prey
Space Marines, such recent players 
Game over man, (crunch!)
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Video gamers
> infect this analog refuge?
> Please say it's not so.
> cn



No time for Games now
Life is Fast & Furious
They still call to Me...

PS2 was Best
Weeks wasted in Blissful Fun
Mortgaged my Future...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Alien stalks her prey
> Space Marines, such recent players
> Game over man, (crunch!)
> cn


The Polar Bear Counts
6-8-5, He's testing me
Breaking rules OP


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

"Ale yen" is not three!
The Polar Bear is not amused.
(He turns, hiding grin)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Srsly. Sear yuss lee.
See ree us lee. I mean. Guise.
Guys... seriously!
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 27, 2011)

...wow, laughing the fck
out loud by yourself makes your
dog look at you weird 

...then he turns to lick
his paws because of the mud
stuck between his toes


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Refuse that dog's kisses. 
Wall-eyed rat dogs don't step high.
I doubt that is mud. 
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2011)

Computer sizzle 
Smelling of burning plastic
Now I use iPod


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh promises of
my youth! Faithful machines serve us -
Four-oh-four fuck you.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2011)

I need my laptop 
Fingers too fat for iPod
Out five hundred bucks


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Computer sizzle
> Smelling of burning plastic
> Now I use iPod


PC Betrayal!
Fried your Mother(fuckin') Board
Life comes to a halt

Can't work on iPod
Slow connection, just for Apps
Resurrect PC...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> PC Betrayal!
> Fried your Mother(fuckin') Board
> Life comes to a halt
> 
> ...


"say hallo to my leedle..."
My friend, that's what I'd say here
the net is my turf!

fcccck!  Next time...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 27, 2011)

...another six, man
haiku's gonna have you land
in the recycling


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> "say hallo to my leedle..."
> My friend, that's what I'd say here
> the net is my turf!
> 
> ...



Ever Changing Eye, 
Shift Avatars, not my rules.
Still 5-7-5...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 28, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Ever Changing Eye,
> Shift Avatars, not my rules.
> Still 5-7-5...


...sometimes my counting
...lost in the fingers flipping
...oh, the facepalming


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 28, 2011)

when weed flow steady,
the ever changing eye will,
confuse and lose me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> when weed flow steady,
> the ever changing eye will,
> confuse and lose me


...I hope that is cool
I'm an avatar switching
-total 'raven' fool


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 28, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I hope that is cool
> I'm an avatar switching
> -total 'raven' fool


bwahahahaha
you entertain me good sir,
I therefore forgive


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> bwahahahaha
> you entertain me good sir,
> I therefore forgive


...phew, a little close
black bird magical mind dose
hide behind my posts!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2011)

The World turns Quickly
I try to hang on Tightly
But She bucks me Off...

I'm a Satellite
Watching over all of You
I am High as Fuck...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 29, 2011)

I am envious,
waiting on my next order,
soon, I will be high.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 29, 2011)

sickness has hit me, 
rough throat, headache, nausea, 
this time of year sucks.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 29, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> sickness has hit me,
> rough throat, headache, nausea,
> this time of year sucks.


...rain, cold, mud, sleet, SNOW
...a near 50 foot driveway
...and no snowblower


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> sickness has hit me,
> rough throat, headache, nausea,
> this time of year sucks.


Poor, sick, Raven Pimp.
Perhaps you caught what Neer had
Earlier this thread


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...rain, cold, mud, sleet, SNOW
> ...a near 50 foot driveway
> ...and no snowblower


Shitty Weather Now
You will get Great exercise 
Removing your Snow...


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 29, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...rain, cold, mud, sleet, SNOW
> ...a near 50 foot driveway
> ...and no snowblower


what you describe here, 
is how I imagine hell.
best of luck my friend.



tyler.durden said:


> Poor, sick, Raven Pimp.
> Perhaps you caught what Neer had
> Earlier this thread


Indeed I may have,
it knows not who it fucks with,
I will kick its ass!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 29, 2011)

...well wishes, thanks guys
...damn right, fkcn exercise
...but hey, do it high 

'puter born virus
the new age is before us
antibio(s)tics?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2011)

Night... I hunger now
I wish for something Tasty 
To be Delivered

I hear my Doorbell...
Well hello, Little Children!
Trick or Treat, Indeed...

They're in my basement
I guess wishes do come true
Yummy Irony


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 30, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Night... I hunger now
> I wish for something Tasty
> To be Delivered
> 
> ...


...sounds like 'apt pupil'
old school stephen king action
..."here kitty kitty"


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2011)

These Pupils _were_ apt
with Fava beans, Chianti,
(Fff-Fff-Fff-Fff-Fff)...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2011)

As a polar bear
I am gratified you know!
Humans taste divine. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> sickness has hit me,
> rough throat, headache, nausea,
> this time of year sucks.


All my sympathies
Focused in the ether, sent
to aid you in battle.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 1, 2011)

breath life into thread,
for I am the great raven,
the words shall now flow,

I have conquered it!
indeed several days ago! 
but life then happened.

now heph is missing 
tyler was he your victim?!
was on halloween.

hope he appears soon,
lest the flow of green run dry,
am I indeed cursed?! 

pricks in canada,
can order their bud online
why will they not ship!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> breath life into thread,
> for I am the great raven,
> the words shall now flow,
> 
> ...




nice work sir raven
seems less asphyxiated
our blue turns purple

I know a canuck
one of those pricks you mention
lost 400 bucks!

bloody postal strike
fckd sht up for this poor guy
ambrosia, bye bye!


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 1, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> nice work sir raven
> seems less asphyxiated
> our blue turns purple
> 
> ...


postal strike you say?!
my heart sinks for that poor prick...
dry and out that much


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> postal strike you say?!
> my heart sinks for that poor prick...
> dry and out that much


but the last one man...
woohoo, sampler pack of hash
10 different ones... 

Ah, Jamaican Gum
man that was really awesome
now the site is done...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> breath life into thread,
> for I am the great raven,
> the words shall now flow,
> 
> ...


The Raven Returns!
Lazarus, Rise from the Dead
Your virus, Vanquished

I gorged on Children
But never our dear friend, Hep
He thinks we're 5-O


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 2, 2011)

heph is recovered,
busted not by the 5-0
nor eaten by you


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 3, 2011)

01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 00001101 00001010 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00001101 00001010 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01110101 01101101 01110000


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2011)

01010011 01101001 01111000 00100000 00101000 01100110 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101001 00100000 01100011 01101110


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> 01010011 01101001 01111000 00100000 00101000 01100110 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101001 00100000 01100011 01101110


01110101 01101101 00101100 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 00001101 00001010 01101101 01100001 01111001 01100010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00001101 00001010 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101111 01101110 01100111 00001101 00001010


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 00001101 00001010 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00001101 00001010 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01110101 01101101 01110000



Binary Bumping!
I love it! We see you, Botch
Clever return, friend...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> 01010011 01101001 01111000 00100000 00101000 01100110 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100101 00101001 00100000 01100011 01101110


ASCII Correction!
Polar Bear enforces Rules
Must still be Haiku


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2011)

01001001001001110110110100100000011010010110111000100000010101000110100001100101001000000100110101100001011101000111001001101001011110000010000100001101000010100100100100100000011000110110000101101110001000000110111101101110011011000111100100100000011100110110010101100101001000000110100101101110001000000100001101101111011001000110010100001101000010100100110001100001011011100110011101110101011000010110011101100101001000000110100101110011001000000100100001110101011011010110000101101110001011100010111000101110


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> ASCII Correction!
> Polar Bear enforces Rules
> Must still be Haiku


How "ku" is haiku
when it's made of numerals?
Asyllabic things.
cn


----------



## canniboss (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd be amazed if nobody snagged this one yet but here is Jack's haiku:
Worker bee's can leave.
Even drones can fly away.
The Queen is their slave.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2011)

canniboss said:


> I'd be amazed if nobody snagged this one yet but here is Jack's haiku:
> Worker bee's can leave.
> Even drones can fly away.
> The Queen is their slave.



He was a Recluse.
I am Jack's awesome Haiku
I live in his house...


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 6, 2011)

live in his house, huh?
jack must have met the same fate
as trick or treaters O.O

I suppose it is,
as good a way as any
to make house vacant


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

oh...oh christmas tree...
where for art thou christmas tree
one with THC! 

jumping all over
but I'm sure that it's ok
...I did it myyyyyyyyy waaaaaaaay


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

Very lifted Dodge
makes my Gallardo look so small!
I'll park under him.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

hey, what the lambo?
under a power wagon?
awesome visual!


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

its my intention
to have many christmas trees, 
they'll give _me_ presents

I wire the lights
one more trip to home depot,
and it will be on.

tonight they begin, 
germination is their path,
12/12 from seedlings 

hydroton, coco,
and all the nutes that I need,
waiting ends and starts


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

..."you must spread your reps"
sorry raven, but I tried!
that was very cool!


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

What happened to you?!
you run around us naked!
with no avatar!

its the thought that counts,
it does the same thing to me,
damn imposed limits!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it is 'cause
tomorrow is my birthday
...thought I'd try the suit!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

I wore my such suit
on a recent date. She said
"get it cleaned and pressed".

cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

are you shitting me?!
well then, happy birthday eye,
how old will you be?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

...too close to forty!
But in spirit I am 3...
...think I'll always be!


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 31,
for least another 2 months,
father times a cunt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...too close to forty!
> But in spirit I am 3...
> ...think I'll always be!


Eye's a year wiser
Sings, 'Happy Birthday to You!'
Don't fear the Reaper


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

Avatar, it seems...
was lost in negative space
...so here's one with taste 

Same, actually
just had mundane sht come up...
to brake my haiku!

So, I snipped one bud
...one of two runts I took down
But now I am up


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Eye's a year wiser
> Sings, 'Happy Birthday to You!'
> Don't fear the Reaper


...mmm, Wiser, I shall.
Tip a glass back on ice - nice!
Cheers to all of you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> its my intention
> to have many christmas trees,
> they'll give _me_ presents
> 
> ...


Anticipation
Giving birth to Green Daughters
A Magical Time

I have ten Dank Girls
Basking in Blue HID
They all Sing to me

I give them Power,
A mild solution Shower,
Before they Flower...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

! ...now a friend stops by
sorry, again I must fly...
back again, I'll try.


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Anticipation
> Giving birth to Green Daughters
> A Magical Time
> 
> ...


cruel father I'll be, 
I'll spoil them, love them, kill them,
only chosen spared. 

crystal kush, diesel,
choc kush x chocolope too,
plus white widow mut. 

I'll seek the fastest,
bring slaughter to the slowest,
my garden breeds speed. 

coco, hydroton,
with general hydro nutes,
pretty guinea pigs.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 8, 2011)

why am i so scared,
self change is never easy,
i need the courage.


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 8, 2011)

how much will you change?
don't be scared, make fear fear you 
easy has no worth.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Eye's a year wiser
> Sings, 'Happy Birthday to You!'
> Don't fear the Reaper


Nice! They're together...
Romeo and Juliette
...in eternity


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 10, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> how much will you change?
> don't be scared, make fear fear you
> easy has no worth.


...do heed wes c*RAVEN*
He knows what he speaks of here
It has its place, fear.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...do heed wes c*RAVEN*
> He knows what he speaks of here
> It has its place, fear.


Fear is Near, not Dear
Useful if Life is Threatened
It Hinders all Else...


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 10, 2011)

fear is a weakness
that we should purge from ourselves,
a calm mind trumps it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 10, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> fear is a weakness
> that we should purge from ourselves,
> a calm mind trumps it.


I guess I should have...
pointed to Strife's strife back there
the fight or the flight 

I was pointing out
The dark raven's wiser ways
Help Strife back to day


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2011)

Weed works its magic
on the way to a man's heart.
I shall make pancakes!
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 10, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Weed works its magic
> on the way to a man's heart.
> I shall make pancakes!
> cn



...sweet aunt Jemima!
That is a great idea 
mmm, toaster waffles


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Weed works its magic
> on the way to a man's heart.
> I shall make pancakes!
> cn


whole stick of butter
in the batter makes it great,
healthy its not though


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2011)

I favor seeing
butter wrap its shiny arms
'round my tasty stack.

Pancakes fresh from the
heat-shimm'ring pan! How finer to
feed the weed-wrought need?

The gift of the cow
melts in sweet golden torrents:
Streams on wheaten glades.
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2011)

Birds playing with selves
dodge my Wikipedia skills.
So: do they "flapjack"?

Avian parasites
hitch free rides on feathered wings.
Dang flapjackers!

Coffee table book
needs tool to lift glossy sleeve.
Who has the flap jack?

Homeless man has skills
Flipping shelter-house pancakes.
He's quite the flop jock.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2011)

I am Hungry now
I will Create Golden Cakes
and Consume them All

I'll also need Flesh
Meals are Better with Bacon
The Hog gives its Life...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 11, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I am Hungry now
> I will Create Golden Cakes
> and Consume them All
> 
> ...


...the sizzling strippers
canada's booty bacon
a fine ass morning


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 11, 2011)

check the time fellas
do you follow all that sht?
...now all is 1, maaaan


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> check the time fellas
> do you follow all that sht?
> ...now all is 1, maaaan


A long string of ones:
Such a pretty first date must 
wait two hours _chez moi_.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> A long string of ones:
> Such a pretty first date must
> wait two hours _chez moi_.


it was contingent...
that I must say for certain!
but sweet, it will be.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2011)

I would celebrate
but lack Cliquot "La Grande Dame".
The Fat Lady would sing!
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

had complications,
but I have now surpassed them,
my babies now grow!

dry as a desert, 
but an oasis I see, 
on the horizon.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> had complications,
> but I have now surpassed them,
> my babies now grow!
> 
> ...


...clipped and trimmed a bit
I didn't smoke a thing but...
FCK, was I messed up 

Sticky, this Northern
like wow, really, fckn wow...
another week dude!


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

At LEAST 2 more months,
you smug ass son of a bitch 
will I have to wait. 

I'm happy for you, 
I only play at hating 
one day mine will come.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> had complications,
> but I have now surpassed them,
> my babies now grow!
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Problem Sprouts
They don't Grow without a hitch
They're Tiny green Brats!

My young ones cause Grief!
I give them Love, Light and Soup
And still they argue

Daddy is Patient
Let them have their growing pains
In the End, I Win...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> At LEAST 2 more months,
> you smug ass son of a bitch
> will I have to wait.
> 
> ...


...and it will be sweet!
I read about Home Depot...
in a past haiku

2 more 2 more months
ma's daughters will celebrate
near the same H-Day 

Turns out they're Northern
Not sure why 'lights' was added
mine are off for sure


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

it won't let me rep, 
any of you anymore,
evil ass system!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> it won't let me rep,
> any of you anymore,
> evil ass system!!


it's like good tunes man...
there's only so much that can
make the rotation


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

I have no idea,
what the hell your avi is,
explain seeing eye


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I have no idea,
> what the hell your avi is,
> explain seeing eye


the other dark one?
slow shutter, time-lapsed train bridge
totally awesome

this one is hermes
not to jinx anyone, d'oh! 
he's the messenger


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

YOU SON OF A BITCH! 
I was just telling my boy,
dont say that dark word

Then you have to go, 
and invoke him by a pic!
bad form, eye, bad form!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> YOU SON OF A BITCH!
> I was just telling my boy,
> dont say that dark word
> 
> ...


...nicely done raven!
I was just about in tears
man that was funny


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you, seeing eye, 
I'm here for entertainment, 
thank you for changing.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> thank you, seeing eye,
> I'm here for entertainment,
> thank you for changing.


No worries raven!
I'm all for the good of all
Let the good times roll

...found along the way
something that suited you well
cool image clipping


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2011)

Another Friday
Again the Challenging week
Is now at an end

My Thread was falling
The Appeal of Haiku wanes
Shall I let it die?

Life's problems Consume
We must all fight the good Fight
I shamelessly Bump...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

The seasons grow gray
Falling leaves quilt sleepy earth
The thread hibernates.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 19, 2011)

job kicks my ass hard,
haikus are not forgotten,
good time to bump it.

my babies shall veg,
new genetics were added, 
plans have been altered

but the train moves on,
past the point of no return,
a beautiful ride 

at last I'm not dry,
bought some many days ago,
and friend sent me some.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2011)

all dogs have their day
mine has not come as of yet
hundred grand harvest


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> job kicks my ass hard,
> haikus are not forgotten,
> good time to bump it.
> 
> ...


The Raven has Weed!
Dry, Sober days at an End
Back to your old Self...

I, too, changed my grow
Mastering LST now
Future Yields will Soar!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> all dogs have their day
> mine has not come as of yet
> hundred grand harvest


Jew, You are the Man
An actual Hundred Grand?
Can't Wait for the Pics!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The seasons grow gray
> Falling leaves quilt sleepy earth
> The thread hibernates.
> cn



Vivid Imagery
Is the Polar Bear's Trademark
Your Posts have Color...


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 24, 2011)

with a lightning rod,
I bring back this tired thread, 
haiku will not die...

I bind down its soul,
to riu's unknown server,
it shall not know peace!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Five Seven Five Five
What to write Hmm What to write
Five Seven Five Five

Alright, now for real
I'm hitting some resin and hash
Like not right now, wait.

Ok, but now I'm...
Going to take a hit, wait
Once I stop this. There 

Got a couple hits
Now for some good shit, alright
This doesn't count though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Shiva is what we,
Care in god not to see, But
I see her beauty


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Pan is that in you
Uncontrolled, and all consumed
Find what is yours, Go


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Agni is in us
We must moderate lest we,
Combust. Love, or fire


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Mut is the mother
We all owe to her, life blood.
Do not forsake her.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Alright, now to hit
More hash and resin I wish...
I had some buds...Bleh

Flowers that show me
What is can and will to be
They are beautiful 

This bowl can provide
To our children, truth inside
Places it is not


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 24, 2011)

making up I see,
for lost time you've not posted,
keep the thread breathing


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> making up I see,
> for lost time you've not posted,
> keep the thread breathing


Will for sure. I had,
No idea this thread was here
But I'll continue


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Five Seven Five Five
> What to write Hmm What to write
> Five Seven Five Five
> 
> ...


Scooby Doobie Doo!
Glad you ran across my thread
Post away, Doggie


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Scooby Doobie Doo!
> Glad you ran across my thread
> Post away, Doggie


Me too, this is cool
I didn't think it would work
With so much stuff. Woah


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> with a lightning rod,
> I bring back this tired thread,
> haiku will not die...
> 
> ...


Haiku Knows not Rest!
Its Discipline knows no Bounds
Happy Thanksgiving!

I ate WAY too much!
Gravy, Stuffing, Tryptophan
Makes Tyler Sleepy...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

And I like the fact
That Scoobie Doobie Doo works
It's five Syllables


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Haiku Knows not Rest!
> Its Discipline knows no Bounds
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


Tryptophan...Is that...
Turkey glands...Inside the meat?
Eat we get sleepy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

Scoobie Doobie Doo
Where are you, we need some help
From you now. If we

Can count on you Scoo
Be Doo. I don't remember
The rest of the song... 

I'm gonna get it
And post it here so that we
Can have reminder


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

So the real problem
Was that I was skipping a
Whole part of the song 

[video=youtube;0_C2HJvtRDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY[/video]


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 24, 2011)

scoobie doobie doo,
where are you, we need some help 
from you now, if we

can count on you, Scoo
be doo, I know we'll catch that
villian, have a kid 

tyler, tryptophan,
revenge curse of the turkey,
reaching from the grave.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm gonna go make
A sandwhich. Does anyone else
Know how to say "Bitch

Make me a sandwhich"
In sign language? Sisters Friend
Showed me in 8th grade 

Here's some poetry.
Bitch, go make me a sand-which.
Unforgivable 
[video=youtube;0dJu1Jj7VTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dJu1Jj7VTw&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 24, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> scoobie doobie doo,
> where are you, we need some help
> from you now, if we
> 
> ...


...turkey slices you
silently till you sleep well
who's thankful now, btch?



...and we're all awake
us, above the forty-ninth
...though covered in snow


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

So much food today
Need to smoke some buuuuud, like now.
Gonna hit some res...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2011)

Like stop-motion yet
unstoppable, I watch as
glass goes to meet floor.

Unearthly sound of
vitreous trauma! My heart
shatters with my bong.
cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn C-N that sucks...
Sorry man... Losing a piece...
On thanksgiving...That's rough...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Like stop-motion yet
> unstoppable, I watch as
> glass goes to meet floor.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;uoPAZeM7Gos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoPAZeM7Gos[/video]


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 25, 2011)

remembering pain,
I've experienced the same, 
see, but can't prevent


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah yes, I've been there...
Took HUGE hit, passed out, dropped bong!
An ironic song...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2011)

Blazed Blazed Blazed Blazed Blazed
Got some bud, for my vape. Yumm 
This shit is great, Blazed


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 25, 2011)

deep like ocean floor
mind engaged with the bright stars
shining down wisdom


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 25, 2011)

I can only hope, 
my dealer comes through for me,
else life be tragic


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 25, 2011)

raven mochi chill
use the secret and dream it
it will fall from sky


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh my god, This show
Hilarious shit, you don't
Even know... Blazin vape


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> raven mochi chill
> use the secret and dream it
> it will fall from sky


Ah, the old legend -
Manna-juana from heaven!
NOW they are hungry! 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 25, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> raven mochi chill
> use the secret and dream it
> it will fall from sky


did you catch that thread?
I was getting close to it,
but progress regressed.

almost did last night
almost clicked I was dreaming,
missed the que I did...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2011)

Texas is my girl.
But so is M-J. Love both...
Why not legal there?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2011)

Look at the bottom chart
Texas is THE M-J spot
Weed hot spot. See it?


----------



## meezy4tw (Nov 26, 2011)

Haiku's are easy.
But sometimes they don't make sense.
Refrigerator.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2011)

Haikus make plenty
of sense, just poetically 
Know what I mean? Yuh


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2011)

...bored, but not basho
I'm just me, they call me...me!
m'eye oh m'eye - need weed


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 28, 2011)

honor is lacking, 
world full of backstabbing thieves,
over passing joy. 

my girls are my hope, 
they persevere through all this
I learn from their strength.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> honor is lacking,
> world full of backstabbing thieves,
> over passing joy.
> 
> ...


...shitty man, that sucks
we stay true, that's what matters
no place for that kind


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm greatly saddened, 
thought much more of him then this
should be more angry,

but disappointment, 
overshadows my anger,
stupid fucking kid. 

but we do stay true,
our honor worth much more then,
a few moments high.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm greatly saddened,
> thought much more of him then this
> should be more angry,
> 
> ...


...for damn fckn sure!
I enjoy a good night's sleep
...not a stolen high


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm greatly saddened,
> thought much more of him then this
> should be more angry,
> 
> ...


Dealer Rip you off?
Where's the Honor among Thieves?
He will regret this...


Dissolution now,
Do not lose your trust, Raven
Humanity's Weak


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 28, 2011)

have not lost all faith,
know one with honor I trust,
will go through him now

would have done before,
did not want to bother him
done to much for me


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2011)

The evil prevails
The evil sits in a throne
But that doesn't last

They are to be set
Free the ones that will take them
Away for the peace

Vishnu, Darmha is
His, Darmha is mine, we will
Make everything

They will can not stand
The evil will fall soon, soon
There isn't too long


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2011)

My little pretties,
why must you grow so slowly?
I need smoke sooner. 

Deep wet culture dreams
I've put on the back burner.
Soil's my rod and staff.
cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2011)

Got a quarter of
Bud today. Yay. Hell yeah. I
Love weed. It's the shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My little pretties,
> why must you grow so slowly?
> I need smoke sooner.
> 
> ...


Hydro is Harder
Its mysteries confound us
Never the same twice!

My babies suffered
A case of Evil Brown Slime
Almost claimed their Lives

Healthy Growth at Last!
Heisenberg Tea from Heaven
Exorcised Green Djinn..


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Got a quarter of
> Bud today. Yay. Hell yeah. I
> Love weed. It's the shit


Scooby Scores some Weed!
Munchy, His natural State
No Ghosts will take it...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2011)

"Who is John Galt?" I
Can't remember what book that
is from, you do right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> "Who is John Galt?" I
> Can't remember what book that
> is from, you do right?


Atlas Shrugged, of Course!
The Best Weed the world has Known
Is Grown in our Gulch 

We are a Secret
Camouflaged, we can't be Found
We'll Return when Ready...


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 3, 2011)

hydro is a pain,
its secrets I will master, 
with difficulties,

some thrive, some do not,
this mystery must be solved,
scooby doobie doo...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 3, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Atlas Shrugged, of Course!
> The Best Weed the world has Known
> Is Grown is our Gulch
> 
> ...


Oh, duh. I'm so dumb.
You have the title right there.
I think. I will search 

I can't believe I
Didn't see it there under
Your avatar. Duh...

I wonder if Gult's
Gulch is somewhat real, I hope
That great minds are there


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> hydro is a pain,
> its secrets I will master,
> with difficulties,
> 
> ...


I don't know how to
Help. Hydroponics is not
Something I ever

Want to try. I think
I'll stick with soil. I was just
Going to do only

Outdoor at first, but
I hadn't been in such cold.
Winter in a new place

Snow like I've never
Seen. It's crazy there's so much
snow here. Never in

Tx
I can break the rules
For that one. It can not be
contained simply by

A Haiku, can not
keep the word
Texas
From doing whatev-
er it wants, it's just that bad
ass...Texas
I actually just
Didn't know how to end for 
that one l-o-l


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2011)

Far thunder bespeaks
weather over RIU Grande
The clouds are flaring.
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you great white bear,
I've meant to resurrect this.
the clouds are flaring.

still my girls do veg,
flowering lights tempt my soul,
soon I will give in.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 11, 2011)

how did i miss this?
haikus are a lot of fun
my hood's on my mind


it's really cold so
why aren't the kids wearing shoes?
i hate reggaeton


the view is ugly
pit bulls and pajama pants
use the damn trash can


shouting at windows
why don't you have a cell phone?
we can all hear you


what's with all the noise?
no one cares 'bout your new subs
can't hear my tv


squished up like sardines
buildings and cars bunched real close
the rooms are so small


new neighbors next door
don't want to see your man boobs
please put up curtains


for now i just smoke
this site keeps me company
improved my growing


soon i'll be moving
i want suburban problems
fuck all this bullshit


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Thank you great white bear,
> I've meant to resurrect this.
> the clouds are flaring.
> 
> ...



I am a bad Daddy
I have neglected my Thread
CN Bumps it UP

I've Revised my Op!
I have learned to Clone my Girls
They now Replicate

Al B Fuct's my Guide
Through the land of SOG
Hence, All top Colas

DWC will Fade
Ebb & Flow is my new Goal
DYI my Path...

My Army's still here
Good to see you all again
Haiku can't be stopped...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2011)

Total Head said:


> how did i miss this?
> haikus are a lot of fun
> my hood's on my mind
> 
> ...



Apartment Living!
It will try the Mind & Soul
Most Humans are Gross 

Run & Hide from Them
Picket Fences keep it Out
American Dreams...


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 12, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I am a bad Daddy
> I have neglected my Thread
> CN Bumps it UP
> 
> ...


new developments?
shoot me the link to your thread,
so you can be tracked 

You are a bad dad,
but then bears make good uncles,
even to haikus 

we march on through time,
relentless, ruthless, savage,
speaking in haikus.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> new developments?
> shoot me the link to your thread,
> so you can be tracked
> 
> ...




I should start a Thread
Starring all op Revisions
But I'm Paranoid


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 14, 2011)

from space and through time
Sally forth and such, sullied
still finding wonders


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 14, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I should start a Thread
> Starring all op Revisions
> But I'm Paranoid


your paranoia,
is well founded, mine is worse,
see pm message 

even these short notes,
follow the rules of haiku,
our brains have been washed.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2011)

Suspicious nature's
Both boon and curse. So ... am I
paranoid enough?
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Suspicious nature's
> Both boon and curse. So ... am I
> paranoid enough?
> cn


You're a Big, Bold Bear!
You Share your grow journal here
White Bear has Big Balls...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> your paranoia,
> is well founded, mine is worse,
> see pm message
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Heads up!
Better Safe than Sorry, Bird
I may Grow a pair...


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 15, 2011)

fear not, we'll prevail!
always stay a step ahead,
of those that track us.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Suspicious nature's
> Both boon and curse. So ... am I
> paranoid enough?
> cn


NOT NEARLY ENOUGH! *gasps!!*  (gasp is not a word, does not count to my seven, I say in haiku  )
where is the bears foil hat?!
they can read you brain!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2011)

They are welcome to
read my brain. It's richer fare
than Celebs dot com.

Checkout-line mags are
filled with reasons that zombies
Would die of hunger...

Yes, I post grow pics.
Friends, family , career ... dust.
I have nowt to lose.

Many prayers I've
whispered, shouted, silent sobbed ...
still Death won't take me. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 21, 2011)

fret not polar bear, 
cant hide in cave forever, 
you have to go hunt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Holidaze!
The Fat Red Man is coming
My Gun is Loaded...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2011)

Triumphant Return
Hello my pretty children...
Did you all miss me?

By the way, Tyler
If you shoot jolly St. Nick...
Who will bring us gifts?


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 22, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Triumphant Return
> Hello my pretty children...
> Did you all miss me?
> 
> ...


Mary Jane will bring, 
the presents hung in her tree,
if you treat her right


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Triumphant Return
> Hello my pretty children...
> Did you all miss me?
> 
> ...



Metasynth is Back!
Trees, the only Gift you need
Trees made out of Weed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Mary Jane will bring,
> the presents hung in her tree,
> if you treat her right



Right! Oh, Christmas Tree
How Lovely are thy Big Nugs!
Christmas Ornaments...


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my fucking god, 
I just had taste of madshack
I have a mother

fucking taste is great!
can't wait to taste from her clones 
Will love it long time


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> oh my fucking god,
> I just had taste of madshack
> I have a mother
> 
> ...



Hey Raven Mochi!
Glad to hear you are closer
She sounds so sweet man


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 22, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> Hey Raven Mochi!
> Glad to hear you are closer
> She sounds so sweet man


she has come so far, 
since the small clipping she was,
she is low maintenance. 

me love it long time,
will keep her through the ages
how have you been eye?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> she has come so far,
> since the small clipping she was,
> she is low maintenance.
> 
> ...



Like I always say...
Good enough to keep going 
...life good for you too?

Chopped my two offspring
...was a good couple of weeks!
Now I wait again...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> Like I always say...
> Good enough to keep going
> ...life good for you too?
> 
> ...



Evaporation
Now, Don't Cry while they dry, Eye
You'll smoke their corpses...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2011)

Weed, applewood close
The circle: my meat smokes one;
other smokes my meat.
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been a naughty one. 
So why does my sock not hold
a lump of cola?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I've been a naughty one.
> So why does my sock not hold
> a lump of cola?


Merry Christmas, Neer!
Dreaming of a 'White' Christmas?
Indeed, Let it Snow


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2011)

All day long I crooned
"I'm dreaming of a White Widow".
Bing twirled in his grave. 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> All day long I crooned
> "I'm dreaming of a White Widow".
> Bing twirled in his grave.
> cn


Ah yes, White Widow
Cut a batch of those clones
Look just like Mommy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year, All!
We'll keep our Resolutions
For about a Week


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy New Year, All!
> We'll keep our Resolutions
> For about a Week



...I should start a thread
Posting the promises made
...see how quick they fade


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

The quest for progress
must go on! Eyes forward;
unseen flowers crush.
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I should start a thread
> Posting the promises made
> ...see how quick they fade


I resolve to al-
ways finish what ... oh look! Birds!


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 1, 2012)

Skunk smell fills the air
Sunshine swells the sticky nugs
Where are my scissors


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I resolve to al-
> ways finish what ... oh look! Birds!


...so, long legged birds?
I pause most anything man
...for that master span


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2012)

grobofotwanky said:


> Skunk smell fills the air
> Sunshine swells the sticky nugs
> Where are my scissors


...stuck to the counter!
Today was filled with good rye
...'splains the wobbly eye


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2012)

Trolls on my threads got
To get away for a min
It's tiring. Blah-Blah.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2012)

the day,it has gone
now adrift in delightful
bliss of the ages


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 8, 2012)

Wake and bake today
The sun has not yet come up
Breakfast or more sleep?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jan 8, 2012)

i want to skateboard
but also want to get high
why dont i do both


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2012)

"Can you spare five bucks?"
I offered one. He spurned it.
I still have the dollar.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2012)

My Laptop is Dead
Could not Defeat Cruel Trojans!
It had served me well...

Bought another One
I sold my Dried Green Daughters
Like Afghanistan...


----------



## RavenMochi (Jan 18, 2012)

gears break, black smoke flies,
my brain has overheated 
yet still I haiku

life has grown hectic,
I start my flowering soon, 
have only one male.

Awaken dead thread,
rise from the dust, ash, and waste,
from the depths of hell!!!


----------



## Total Head (Jan 20, 2012)

i just took a dump
ran out of toilet paper
used a dirty sock

this really happened
not just a haiku story
i threw out the sock

neighbor is sleeping
can't borrow any from her
more socks on standby


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2012)

Total Head said:


> i just took a dump
> ran out of toilet paper
> used a dirty sock
> 
> ...


LMFAO!
That's one of my worst nightmares
I'd have done the same...

Poor little Brown Sock!
It did not sign up for this
His mates reject him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2012)

RavenMochi said:


> gears break, black smoke flies,
> my brain has overheated
> yet still I haiku
> 
> ...



Hark! The Raven Speaks
He resurrects my Dead Thread
I am a Pot Head

Can't find time to Post
My op's been at a Stand Still
Learning Flood & Drain

Seduced by the Ease
Turns out not to be the Case
I _will_ Master This...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2012)

Sites with viruses
are safer than chicks with same. 
How can she do that?

Point, click, scan thumbnails.
Find a likely vid - oh that
will do. Towel ready.

Right hand on mouse, left
Strangles the rat. xHamster.
Rodents of eros.

Thumbnail looked good, but
can't believe what I'm seeing.
Who can fap to that? 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Sites with viruses
> are safer than chicks with same.
> How can she do that?
> 
> ...



Hilarious, Neer!
Cyberspace can be Frightful
Two Girls and a Cup?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't see how some
are into that shit. Pity
their dishwasher. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see how some
> are into that shit. Pity
> their dishwasher. cn



Never been the Same!
Guess you have to be a Kraut
To grasp subtleties...


----------



## RavenMochi (Jan 22, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hark! The Raven Speaks
> He resurrects my Dead Thread
> I am a Pot Head
> 
> ...


I think I have been,
lured by simplicity of,
dwc

It seems all you need,
is a res of nute water,
and a bubble stone...

my famous last words,
our journeys must continue,
lest complacency.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

RavenMochi said:


> I think I have been,
> lured by simplicity of,
> dwc
> 
> ...


Good to see you, mensch!
Plants in flower give me grief ...
yellow leaves drift down. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Jan 25, 2012)

Slap that bitch into
submission, cannabineer,
"eat bitch, eat! please eat..."

all of my clones live!
first batch has been a success, 
the rest will follow,

I'll have clone army,
of madshack to grow for me, 
may they serve me well.

have you started thread?
so your girls can then get help,
so they may then thrive.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Internet brings joy
of sharing all with strangers.
Signature holds key.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 26, 2012)

I am too Lazy!
Cloning in Rockwool is hard
Bubble Cloner's Key!

I have Life to Live
Won't watch the Girls all the Time
Need Automation!

I am Thrilled my friends
My op is near completion
It will Rain buds Soon


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Halle the Berry
Runter Alice White Widow
My girls, growing tits. 
cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 26, 2012)

A shovel guitar
Somebody does want to play
And bucket drum too

[video=youtube;x8IMoCn1dK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8IMoCn1dK0[/video]

In my head all day
Saw it fit into game play
Sharing with those here


----------



## mudminer (Jan 26, 2012)

Quality of life...

Mans war on natures wonder...

Insanity wanes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Halle the Berry
> Runter Alice White Widow
> My girls, growing tits.
> cn
> View attachment 2020684


Green Buxom Beauties!
Neer likes to Share his Women
Sharing is Caring 

Widows are Tasty!
Their Husbands have Passed
We all Benefit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2012)

mudminer said:


> Quality of life...
> 
> Mans war on natures wonder...
> 
> Insanity wanes.


Welcome aboard, Mud!
Your name is Mud, like Claypool's
For Primus Rocks Hard...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> A shovel guitar
> Somebody does want to play
> And bucket drum too
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back
I, too, dig Parks & Rec
And Allison Brie


----------



## mudminer (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally sun's out.

London Broil is great on grill.

Where' that damn charcoal.


----------



## mudminer (Jan 27, 2012)

Legalize the herb!

Drug companies in dire straits.

Can't have that can we?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2012)

mudminer said:


> Finally sun's out.
> 
> London Broil is great on grill.
> 
> Where' that damn charcoal.



Kingsford's gone missing. 
But wait - try this! Phresh smolders.
Weed-smoked steak, we munch.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2012)

February Now
My Resolutions still Hold
What's up with that Shit?

My op is complete!
I get to Flower again
Beginning of the End...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

Wet leaves on pavement
seem random poetry. Brake
with forethought - what grip? 

A fogged evening's walk 
fills my ear with ancient song:
the frogs of winter.

Heeere fishy fishy!
You choose a bad time to hide.
Must you be so koi?
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 7, 2012)

they call you 'sucker' 
the second mouse gets the cheese
the streams are on pause


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2012)

The City of Wind
Our Warm Winter continues 
Unseasonably...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 7, 2012)

^almost alarming
ass should be frozen by now,
or toes, for certain


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

Grab the bent handle
Strain against ill-fitted lug
I need a new tire.

Bad ads, slick salesmen:
They promised me I'd be in range.
Can you hear me now?

A transistor died.
I dust off the gramophone.
Now there is music.

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Grab the bent handle
> Strain against ill-fitted lug
> I need a new tire.
> 
> ...


Old Technology!
A World of ones and zeros
Can get a bear down


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2012)

The one-bit standard
of the computer era:
Lone digit, held high. 

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The one-bit standard
> of the computer era:
> Lone digit, held high.
> 
> cn


Birds Toward your PC?
I hold my lone digit, too
While viewing Porn Sites...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2012)

Point, click, work your stick.
Bounteous bandwidth babes bounce boobs~
here comes my upload.

Vid that ends too soon
gives a feeling that's worse than
an aborted sneeze.

cn


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm outta here babe
If you're lucky I'll leave my rubber on the floor
Trophy for your drawer
Reminisce, Reminisce
That donkey punch did you in


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2012)

Federal footpads!
Filling in the forms brings forth
FICA's fiscal fuck. 

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2012)

It's St. Patty's Day!
Let's Celebrate all things _Green_
You Know what I Mean 

This Site is Fucked up!
So much self-expression Lost
Is RIU Doomed?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah, it's too bad, man...
must learn to be un-attached
if you wanna stay

but I'll raise a flame
to the green bowl over there
and st. pattyku


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 20, 2012)

RIU lives on
theres no stopping the madness
Im happily mad

As long as green lights
we can always reach new heights
peaceful fire delights


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> RIU lives on
> theres no stopping the madness
> Im happily mad
> 
> ...


Do I see a Ghost?
I can't 'like' the Midget's Post!
This site's a Poor Host...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)

Elusive button 
spoke my mirth to better posts.
But now it's, like, gone. 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Elusive button
> spoke my mirth to better posts.
> But now it's, like, gone.
> cn



*presssssss*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2012)

Dude! I can't believe
you broke format for my post.
I am, like, honored. 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Dude! I can't believe
> you broke format for my post.
> I am, like, honored.
> cn


Dude, was this for me?
I was so imPRESSed with that!
Tyler, this ok?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> Dude, was this for me?
> I was so imPRESSed with that!
> Tyler, this ok?


Ever Changing Eye
Breaks the Rules of Haiku Thread
All is Forgiven


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

Beast's testimony 
Perjuriously convicts. 
Ewe exaggerate.

Judge acquits because
circumstance extenuates.
"We know the sheep lie." 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fool's, Bitches!
A quarter of the Year, Down...
Where does the time go?


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Apr 1, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, here's the rules for this thread: I want you guys to post what's currently on your mind, something humorous, something deep, what you're looking forward to... whatever. The trick is it must be in Haiku form. For the purposes of this thread, all Haikus must be 3 lines of 5-7-5 syllables, and you must compose them yourself. If your haiku contains opposing ideas, you get extra credit. Please post as many Haiku as you like. All criticism and questions are welcomed, but thy must be in haiku form to be recognized
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


*THEY* squiggle *THEY* squirm

"Illuminated in light"

A serpents delight*......
*


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2012)

j.GrEeN.< said:


> *THEY* squiggle *THEY* squirm
> 
> "Illuminated in light"
> 
> ...



Lil' Squiggly Squirmies!
Like the Ones in my Nutsack
I Unload Often...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 2, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Lil' Squiggly Squirmies!
> Like the Ones in my Nutsack
> I Unload Often...



^ that's where it goes, man!
...heard the expression "time flies"?
...Windy City, eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2012)

Thrown alarm clock -
time flies like a banana.
Fast? Curved? Blink; wake up. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 3, 2012)

4 weeks and counting,
mad shack girls move to their doom
I sharpen my blade...

long since I've been here,
life's hectic to say the least,
will try to post more

And how does it fair?
the haiku army marches
even time fears it.

will try to show up,
more then I have as of late,
much haiku's to read


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2012)

RavenMochi said:


> 4 weeks and counting,
> mad shack girls move to their doom
> I sharpen my blade...
> 
> ...



Feathered Friend Returns!
We have missed you so, Raven
Harvest time is Near?

I murdered them All
Dismembered them, One by One
My 40 green girls

Just last week this be
Trainwreck, NL&BB
White Widow, OG...

Their Corpses Displayed
Limbs and Torsos Hanging up
Green Crucifixes

They all die for me
They know no greater Honor
Their Children are Next...


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 4, 2012)

The blade grows restless,
it senses its victims life,
3 more weeks are left

Only 8 to cut,
my first test of this setup,
heat still causing hell

NL&BB,
we've grown to know each other,
tomorrow comes more 

My mentor is kind, 
Legion and Tahoe OG's
he has exposed me O.O

I missed your dark style
beauty shown in the murder,
of your precious girls.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

Girls grew so pretty
'til they met the shears of truth.
Their heads live in jars. 

cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Girls grew so pretty
> 'til they met the shears of truth.
> Their heads live in jars.
> 
> cn


I tried to "like it"
but there is no more button,
your humor is dark


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2012)

Her Head is Inside
A Jar of Formaldehyde!
This, I haven't Tried...


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 20, 2012)

ONE WEEK LEFT TO WAIT!
and my bitches must die 
long have I waited. 

Another batch grows,
they envy sexy sisters,
they know no better 

the next starts a mut,
I now germ all of my seeds, 
9 different strains pend


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2012)

RavenMochi said:


> ONE WEEK LEFT TO WAIT!
> and my bitches must die
> long have I waited.
> 
> ...


Hello, Feathered Friend!
Time to kill the Ladies soon?
I'm fond of that day

Blades at the Ready
The first Chop is at the Legs
Sweep them off their Feet 

I love the process
Dismembering and Hanging
Scissor Hash Galore! 

The young ones will Peek
Don't let them see the Slaughter
Ruins the Surprise...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2012)

Under black-bright skies
I crouch and wait for the prey
There! A shooting star. 

Satellites slowly
divide constellations with
Newton's spidersilk.

Glass extends my sight
into the deepest beyond:
those spots are galaxies.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Under black-bright skies
> I crouch and wait for the prey
> There! A shooting star.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Imagery!
A Bear with a Telescope
Shares Beauty and Hope...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous Imagery!
> A Bear with a Telescope
> Shares Beauty and Hope...


...he's the bear 'round here 
Descriptive as all hell, man...
Quite the gift he has


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 22, 2012)

image of the bear,
gazing through a telescope,
now I know I'm high 

Our bear well spoken,
he is our local scholar,
in our mad jungle


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 22, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Feathered Friend!
> Time to kill the Ladies soon?
> I'm fond of that day
> 
> ...



I so did want to,
make the young bitches watch,
"BEHOLD BITCHES, FATE!!!" 

"They disobeyed me"
I'll say, "obey me and live"
to most this is lies  

so cruel to our girls,
they serve us so well and yet,
coldly we cut them.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2012)

It must be granted
that the funerary rites 
are good to their God.

Never mind incense -
the odor to please Heaven
ascends from my bowl.

Cannabis would not
be the Church's sacrament.
Monks with munchies? No. 
cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Apr 22, 2012)

scholar in more then,
just one topic, botany,
and theology


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It must be granted
> that the funerary rites
> are good to their God.
> 
> ...


...there's a good reason
those monks had friar tuck heads
a little mush rub...

they explored the depths
tons more brave than I can be
...using a razor


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2012)

Shaving while shrooming
can lead to all sorts of grief. 
Keep the tip, Friar.
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2012)

Noises stalk the dark~
Toothy abyssal swimmers
cruise my deepest dread.

I see in pitch-black
Weed spawns, drops ideas that sink;
Deep things snap their bones.

Half a billion years
of wisdom live in my cells; they
remember sharkness.

cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 25, 2012)

Cubensis i take,
What is true and what is false?
How will my mind fare?

With darkness comes light,
I must be going now... right?
Wait... why am i here?

So many questions,
I can't provide the answers.
The absurd is here...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Cubensis i take,
> What is true and what is false?
> How will my mind fare?
> 
> ...


Zaehet Russell!
Good of you to join my Thread
I have no answers...


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 29, 2012)

My ham on the bone
Can't seem to leave it alone
Can't wait to get home


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2012)

Culinary help
requests can start anal fun:
"Will you bone my ham?" 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2012)

What's on the Menu?
Epicurean Anal?
I'm Caligula...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 30, 2012)

High as a mountain
sipping the indigo spring
sweet sight takes the reins 

sapphire and crystal
solid state blue liberates
free of mind and cares

I wish the world this
somewhere between tranquil bliss
and the winds whisper


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 30, 2012)

...then tip the hourglass
engineer, the firmament
eternal fire shines

running east to west
between what's right and what's left...
our dancing shadows

© eye exaggerate


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

(inspired by a neighboring thread)

The longing Spirit
need not go beyond our feet:
I feel the dust sing.

cn


----------



## Ringsixty (May 24, 2012)

I see two butterfly's flying in the air stuck together ....what the fuck they doing?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> I see two butterfly's flying in the air stuck together ....what the fuck they doing?


Welcome Ringsixty!
Within this Thread, There are Rules
5-7-5, Please...

Haiku Discipline
This helps keep my Thread Alive
Submit, then Express...

The Intertwined Moths
What you speak of is dark, Friend
Silence of the Lambs...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> (inspired by a neighboring thread)
> 
> The longing Spirit
> need not go beyond our feet:
> ...


(Inspired from different threads)

Fly, Bird! Fly Away!
Why do you post? Not for Truth
I extend the Bird...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2012)

thirty minutes more
'til the lights go on out there.
artificial sun!

my cats will join me,
and together we will bask
in the warmth and smell.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> thirty minutes more
> 'til the lights go on out there.
> artificial sun!
> 
> ...


Welcome, Uncle Buck!
My Girls are on 8(am) to 8(pm)
They are Still Dreaming

They have three more Weeks
They believe that I Love them
I do, in my way...

Lambs to the Slaughter
I'll Kill and Dismember Each
It's all Love 'til then...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2012)

clip clip clip clip clip
snip snip snip clip clip snip snip
trimming is boring.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> clip clip clip clip clip
> snip snip snip clip clip snip snip
> trimming is boring.



My Ordeal starts Soon
Aching Back and dried out Eyes
What a Shitty gig!

But, it's (h)ours to Do
My One Man Show gets Lonely
Beats a Cubicle...

Slip in Books on Tape.
Your Favorite Music and Flicks
Spice up the Mundane...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2012)

snip go to youtube
clip get some bob ross playing
happy little trees


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

Smile while eyes moisten:
a difficult memory
casts brief crow-shadow.

cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

Heat trembles, black waves
from grazing-angle pavement.
I chase the mirage. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Heat trembles, black waves
> from grazing-angle pavement.
> I chase the mirage. cn


out in the desert
leopards knit in the hot sun
...spots for everyone


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

Classy on a cat
Leopard spots on a woman
just define trashy.
cn


----------



## april (Jun 11, 2012)

What is a haiku
How do i even write one
I must suck at this


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Classy on a cat
> Leopard spots on a woman
> just define trashy.
> cn


...Honey, I'm taking out the trash!

Broke code


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> A kitchen-door voice:
> ...Honey, I'm taking out the trash!
> Just what could he mean?


You better double-
bag that thing, or you might get
embarrassing spots. 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You better double-
> bag that thing, or you might get
> embarrassing spots.
> cn


...too funny, good bear!
..."like I blister in the sun"
...man, this cat would run!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2012)

april said:


> What is a haiku
> How do i even write one
> I must suck at this



Hello, Ms. April!
Welcome to my Haiku Thread
Your form is Spot On

Haiku is not Hard
It is from the heart, and Head
What are you Wearing?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been missing you.
Your soft graze among my mind.
See you soon fungi.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sharpness pierces vein
Push the plunger ... here it comes
Oh my god this stuff makes me talk a mile a minute i just get so gabby does that happen t

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've been missing you.
> Your soft graze among my mind.
> See you soon fungi.


Hep and Mario
Both of you love your Mushrooms!
How was the trip, Bro?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Sharpness pierces vein
> Push the plunger ... here it comes
> Oh my god this stuff makes me talk a mile a minute i just get so gabby does that happen t
> 
> cn


The Bear and Needles?
Say it isn't so, White One!
What you shootin', Neer?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

Many moons ago -
adventure to sharp places.
I'm done with that now. 
cn


----------



## Total Head (Jun 21, 2012)

long and bumpy log
poking out of blue water
plumbing's on the fritz

swamp-ass and pit stains
shampoo is warmer than pee
fuck you, summertime


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 22, 2012)

...unless summer is...
three months long and that's it, man...
you'd relish the sweat


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

The dogs of summer
split their buns. Why do I taste
sweat in my relish.

They roll in dead things:
onions, mustard, sauerkraut.
Add beer and baseball.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> long and bumpy log
> poking out of blue water
> plumbing's on the fritz
> 
> ...



Welcome, Total Head!
Don't mean to laugh at your Pain
That shit is Funny


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn Miami Heat!
NBA is Dead to Me
Who else could Win now?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Shrooms, a call away..
So what is holding me back?
my mind's not at ease.

Melodramatic?
Nope.. just trying to be smart..
avoiding bad trips.

I know my limits.
Though I do want to test them..
Must resist the urge.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

Underneath the bridge
Strange grumblings make themselves heard.
Mind your goats, sitemates.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Underneath the bridge
> Strange grumblings make themselves heard.
> Mind your goats, sitemates.
> cn



Ominous Warning!
I'm the Big Billy Goat Gruff!
On Bridge, Taunting Trolls...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

These are not my own,
but they made me laugh. They're a
worthy cut and paste.
cn


> The only reason computer support staff have such a hard time is because computer software engineers don't know how to write good error messages. A good computer would provide an error haiku. Some examples:
> 
> Wind catches lily,
> scattering petals to the ground.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2012)

^^This one's my Favorite
I can Relate because of 
Recent PC Death!

*Windows NT crashed.
I am the Blue Screen of Death.
No one hears your screams.*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 19, 2012)

end of day has found
purchase upon the twilight
the stratoshroud dawns

stark horizon casts
the ebony tarp once more
magnificent dark


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue deepens, reveals
pinpoints bright with memories.
Welcome back, old friends. 

Life surges then ebbs,
casting up thoughts of lost love.
Only the stars stay true.

cn


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 19, 2012)

hundred pound harvest?
First let me work on 2 pounds.
After this than six


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> hundred pound harvest?
> First let me work on 2 pounds.
> After this than six


Hello, Mighty Jew!
Your Ambitions are quite High
Or maybe it's You


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 19, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hello, Mighty Jew!
> Your Ambitions are quite High
> Or maybe it's You


Not to high at all
Crop is not finished quite yet
Only smoke mine its best

I buy from others
Makes me angry, not as good
Organic goodness

Is all that i grow
Big buds make my branches snap
Stake em or collapse 

fourteen hundred watts
four thousand watts very very soon
then generator

off grid i will grow
hundred pounds not too far off
I make things happen


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Gods Scream, 'Go Jew, Go!'
Your ambition, Inspiring
King of Cannabis...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 20, 2012)

In case feds reading
Everything said is fictionial
Compulsive Liar


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> In case feds reading
> Everything said is fictionial
> Compulsive Liar


Big Brother, Watching?
Cannot convict from Haiku
They know We're Dreamers...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

No weed to smoke but
got weed drying on dresser
can't use weed as crutch

no more need to be
balanced for me to excell
improve life it will


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> No weed to smoke but
> got weed drying on dresser
> can't use weed as crutch
> 
> ...


Weed has Great Power
It can be Used or Abused
Don't Hide from the Light


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2012)

My Clones have Rooted
I bury their roots Alive
Light will not Find them

I'm Potting Pot Plants!
Irony, not Lost on Me
Look just like their Moms...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 26, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> My Clones have Rooted
> I bury their roots Alive
> Light will not Find them
> 
> ...


Clones! I love them much
Cuttings of clones i take them
Will root in few days


----------



## Blacktophat (Jul 26, 2012)

burning one slowly 
stings the nose as i exhale 
into my cats face


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Blacktophat said:


> burning one slowly
> stings the nose as i exhale
> into my cats face


Welcome, Black Top Hat!
Now your Pet may lift your Stash
Cats dig Cannabis...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

Footsteps echo down
dust-webbed hallways, lost grandeur
of a senile mind.

The palace ruins
are silent; just the keeper's
well-worn spats with ghosts.

Old lonely man tends
the relics of empire.
This place ruled all, once.

The cracked throne commends
to vast melancholy space
a pigeon's dry corpse.

cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 10, 2012)

On page three I see
This will never do for me
Moving back to one


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> On page three I see
> This will never do for me
> Moving back to one


Back to One Heis Goes
Where He will Stop, No One Knows
Probably Page Three...


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 15, 2012)

The day is done 
and yet renewed, as rising light
falls with morning dew

I can hear the drop
can u hear the drop
the drop goes drip
I can hear the drip
the drip from the drop


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> The day is done
> and yet renewed, as rising light
> falls with morning dew
> 
> ...


Hello, DVS!
Your Word Count and your Faucet
Need to be Repaired


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2012)

The animal Me
stares into faceless Nothing.
Alone with my fear.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 16, 2012)

...fear is a weird one
...it can be a subtle friend
...or a total c_nt


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2012)

A moonless desert
without even beasts of prey
lies waste in my soul. 

I came from darkness;
to darkness I will return.
But for now, I squint.
cn


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 16, 2012)

great minds in forumn
gather in this thread to share
long or short dont care


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 16, 2012)

Monster in my pants
Let it out to play and dance
Finish, feel great shame


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Better men than I 
can't keep monsters in their pants. 
Ferret claws are sharp! 
cn


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

snorting coke off whore
what are these swollen pustules
goddammit beardo


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 18, 2012)

shame is not good thing
dont be so hard on yourself
who cares what you do


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2012)

patiently guarding.
the man who chops this all down
will be yours truly.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2012)

Harvest Time Again!
Dismembering my Green Girls
Gives me a Hard On...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2012)

the jars are all empty.
and the phone keeps on ringing.
not a bad problem.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the jars are all empty.
> and the phone keeps on ringing.
> not a bad problem.


That's a fine Problem!
'Smoke all you want, we'll grow More'
It ain't Doritos...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

Pussy.... now im good
got weed money and pussy
what next? i want more


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2012)

Garishly speechless,
a scrap of ad flier nests
under a rear tire.

Action figure limb
trapped in cracked landfill road; thus
do the heroes die.
cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 22, 2012)

TGA does rock
Lemon pledge and lime odor
At just four weeks in

CH9 silver
Huge haze grows large thick colas
Worst bud I have grown

Critical Kush plant
Deep delicious pine forest
Will be smoking soon


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

There's something pristine
Soothingly melancholy
'bout a dark Inbox.

I tried to reach her
but the look she gave me said
error four oh four

cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

The male paradox:
I stared at her jouncing cheeks
as she stormed away.

In one head I knew 
it was over! But the other
reached, waved, "please come back".

Nothing's so wanted 
as that which was freely to be
had until that day.

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2012)

Regret for a Bitch,
Because Regret is a Bitch.
Better to have Loved...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

It must be a bitch
to assume the position 
and feel Dog inside.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2012)

Better Dog than Dead
In Front and Behind at Once 
Bends the Position...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

Wisdom of ancients:
"can't have spitroast without spit."
I make straight the way. 
cn


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2012)

I pooped in my pants...
Icky sticky dripping brown
It smells like success


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Regret for a Bitch,
> Because Regret is a Bitch.
> Better to have Loved...


...than to lose one's mind 
...love sees all but the troubles
...guess that's why it's blind


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...than to lose one's mind
> ...love sees all but the troubles
> ...guess that's why it's blind


It is love's blindness
that leads to wonderful things:
exploring by touch. 

cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

This thread's awesomeness
is such that I take steps to
keep it on page one.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> This thread's awesomeness
> is such that I take steps to
> keep it on page one.
> cn



Thank you much, White Bear
Your Haiku is Fine Art, Friend
Thanks for the Beauty...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I pooped in my pants...
> Icky sticky dripping brown
> It smells like success


Metasynth is Back!
Your imagery is Vivid
What's Brown done for You?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2012)

The doctor said it's
in my basal ganglia.
Shit cunt fuck twitch whore. 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2012)

_What_ is There, White Bear?
The Bear spouts Profanity
This cannot be good...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 4, 2012)

...he didn't mean to
...zoo has poor amenities
...sat on his hot plate


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)

It's conundrum time:
Which condition resides there and
makes folks talk like that? 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's conundrum time:
> Which condition resides there and
> makes folks talk like that?
> cn


...I knew but dodged it
...a mini trip, the tourette
...see mr. bear, see?!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)

We have a winner! 
Give this man a cigar, and
tix for a small trip ... 
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2012)

...eh? page friggin' three?
woe is you is woe is me!

...there, up like old boobs


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2012)

I've lost my Day Job!
No regret, only Relief
More time with the Girls.

I tend to their Needs
We Depend on Each Other
They keep me Afloat

Music and my Girls
Are my sole form of Income
I must be Dreaming...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 30, 2012)

The feeling is known
My girls provide all I need
I just grew a car


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2012)

Harvest Day is Here!
44 ladies mock me
Cut, Trim, Hang... Repeat

The Sweet Aroma!
It wafts throughout my Unit
Fat Stinky Bitches...

It's perfect timing
My phone, ringing off the Hook
Reserves, Depleted...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2012)

Desperate need for
cannabis: screw conjunctions. 
Thank god scissor hash. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Sad vague shadows marked
by an absence of thereness
trudge through each other.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2012)

Living All Alone
I Enjoy my Solitude
What and When I Want...

Harvest Day Again!
Much Trimming Every Two Weeks
Makes Jack a Rich Boy...

Perpetual Op
The Buds never seem to Stop
I Love my Cash Crop...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2012)

Will I go sudden
or fade into nothingness
before I know it's

cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2012)

i raped the sunshine
and now my closet is full
of stinky goodness.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i raped the sunshine
> and now my closet is full
> of stinky goodness.


Buck's phone is ringing!
His callers are offered Hope
Jars, soon Replenished...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2012)

With joy and vigor
Teeming celebrant masses
munch the roadside corpse. 
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2012)

Approaching Winter
The Clocks and I Fall Backward
There's more Darkness now...


----------



## greenswag (Nov 14, 2012)

This hour long studyhall
brings great sadness to my heart
I am so damn bored.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Those stray syllables!
I could have sworn the count worked.
They sneak in; I swear. 
cn


----------



## greenswag (Nov 14, 2012)

was it in my post?
I swear my count-oh wait no
I suck at counting

fixed (I think)

This long studyhall
Brings great sadness to my heart
I am so damn bored

Out of school for now
getting close to Thanksgiving
Can't wait for the break


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 14, 2012)

working tons right now
need to rest my tired hands, man
...just sit on my can



but to rest, it's like...
...putting socks on a rooster

"good luck there, kiddo"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2012)

Many times I've clad
the strutting fowl in footwear.
The socks were latex. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Many times I've clad
> the strutting fowl in footwear.
> The socks were latex. cn


Some caulk on a walk?
Into some breezy tunnel
Hen's house sealed up...faaaaaalk


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 16, 2012)

What is done is done,
It cannot be forgiven,
Forgive self... do not. 

Pretend it's not there,
Forget it ever happened,
The lights are now out.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 16, 2012)

"lighten up", my friend
in, out, up, down, black and white
...just wait for the day


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> "lighten up", my friend
> in, out, up, down, black and white
> ...just wait for the day


The long line of this
reads like particle physics:
a gamut of quarks. 



eye exaggerate said:


> Some caulk on a walk?
> Into some breezy tunnel
> Hen's house sealed up...faaaaaalk


The breezy tunnel:
back way into the hen's house.
If she fox there ... cool! 

cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The long line of this
> reads like particle physics:
> a gamut of quarks.
> 
> ...




this post, so you know
...really deserving of rep

*shrugs*

riu no let


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2012)

What if all life had~
Picture the clutter; spent souls
heaped in God's attic.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 18, 2012)

clusters of pictures
and of the clusters a tree
...evidence(d), to me


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 3, 2012)

no sleep for these eyes
funny shapes form behind lids
when flashed over sight


----------



## greenswag (Dec 4, 2012)

I've a test in two minutes
really tired but
sociology is dope

i defenitly aced it
was on teen problems and
how they've changed over time


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 4, 2012)

finally moved on
bigger plans bigger set up
lots of work i do


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> finally moved on
> bigger plans bigger set up
> lots of work i do


Searching for a Home
Must secure new Grow Room there
Will take Months to do

I'll have two grows up
Double the Money, not Fun
Clones Becoming Moms...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2012)

The last Lesbian
mantis died today. She gave
some other chick head.
cn


----------



## greenswag (Dec 13, 2012)

No P.T. tonight
or school work for once, feels good
time to relax now.
(yay for tea and a book, been meaning to thank you cn I finished reading 'the man who mistook his wife for a hat' a long time ago and now I'm on 'an anthropologist from mars', I love them both!)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2012)

I break the format
to bring you these Google pearls
that are not my own.
cn

[h=1]Redneck Haiku[/h] [h=2]Beauty[/h] Naked in repose
Silvery silhouette girls
Adorn my mudflaps
[h=2]Remorse[/h] A painful sadness
Can&#8217;t fit big screen TV through
Double-wide&#8217;s front door
[h=2]Options[/h] Unemployment&#8217;s out.
Hey, maybe I can get on
Disability
[h=2]Blaze[/h] Distant siren screams
Dumb-ass Verne&#8217;s been playing with
Gasoline again
[h=2]A New Moon[/h] Flashlights pierce darkness
No nightcrawlers to be found
Guess we&#8217;ll gig some frogs
[h=2]Exuberance[/h] Joyous, playful, bright
Trailer park girl rolls in puddle
Of old motor oil
[h=2]Alone[/h] Seeking solitude
Carl&#8217;s ex-wife Tammy files for
Restraining order
[h=2]Desire[/h] Damn, in that tube-top
You make me almost forget
you are my cousin
[h=2]Offerings[/h] Tonight we hunger
Grandma sent grocery money
To Jimmy Swaggert
[h=2]Drama[/h] Set the VCR
Dukes of Hazzard Marathon
At 9 O&#8217;Clock
[h=2]Deprived[/h] In Wal-Mart toy aisle
Wailing boy wants &#8217;rassling doll
Mama whups his ass
[h=2]No Signal[/h] White noise, buzzing static
Call Earl; satellite dish
needs new descrambler
[h=2]Impounded[/h] Sixty-five dollars
And cyclone fence keeps me from
My El Camino
[h=2]Gathering[/h] In early morning mist
Mama searches Circle K for
Moon Pies and Red Man
[h=2]Pride[/h] Grinning, he displays
The nine hundred beer cans
Filling pickup bed


----------



## dyjack (Dec 27, 2012)

Satan's mistaken
god payith no attention 
All Lies rest your mind


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 27, 2012)

your mind is satan
'til it rests below your neck
...love that expression


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2012)

Christmas time is Here
I have 100 small Trees
They aren't Lit, I am...


----------



## dyjack (Dec 27, 2012)

Probations a bitch
Fuck That dictator justice
How I miss mary


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Jan 28, 2013)

Everything is ... 
Who is What, Where is When, Why 
...is How. Perspective.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2013)

Perpetual Grow.
You never leave me Alone.
Thank you so much, Bitch...


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 29, 2013)

Robfather said:


>


...the proof is right there
...whoever made the image
...really knew HIGHku


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2013)

A bowl filled with grief,
dead friendship's last leftovers
are bitter. I sip.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 6, 2013)

...only for a while
...some flowers will help you smile
...they are called 'buds', man


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2013)

Trimming is BORING!
Numb from Scissor Hash, I Clip 
while the Earth spins on...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2013)

New, Beautiful Glass!
It's from the City of Grass
Classy Grassy Glass...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2013)

Spring is in the air!
It climbs into my nose and
Makes me itch and leak. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2013)

Across millennia 
he scowled at me: "I'm your god!"
I peed on his plinth. 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Storm clouds 'round my head
Driven south, sun-dazzled by
a shy toddler's smile.
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

My eyes are snared by
the jetsam of a former love.
Gawd she had great tits.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2013)

Custies off the Hook!
Smoke all you Want, I'll Grow More.
Reserves Running Low...

I wasn't Prepared.
If you Grow it, They will Come!
Supply the Demand...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 30, 2013)

Easter comes hopping, 
Holiday bunny brings gifts,
what's easter about?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Easter comes hopping,
> Holiday bunny brings gifts,
> what's easter about?


Bunnies that lay Eggs?
Time for Chocolate Jesus!
His Meaning is Lost...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

If Jesus were dough
we could punch him down, sit back, 
watch him rise again. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

hey cannabineer,
you're hitting your stride tonight.
good cannabis, eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hey cannabineer,
> you're hitting your stride tonight.
> good cannabis, eh?


The girls; they come down.
Pruning-shears of Ultimate 
Truth strike them terror.

Inverted weed hangs 
like so many alien prey
Breathe deep; smell their screams.
cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2013)

Bitches Love the Blade,
Don't let their Screaming fool you.
Neer, Weed Predator...


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

The grape and the oak
Shotgun wedding, ancient glass
Whoooo yeah guess who's drunk.
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If Jesus were dough
> we could punch him down, sit back,
> watch him rise again. cn


yeast doth leaven here
rose to the heavens without
...another manna


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Jun 3, 2013)

Beginning As End
Is...Was...And...Always...Will...Be
Reason To Reason

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/because

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/beginning

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/as

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/end

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/was

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/is

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/AND

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/always

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/will

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/be

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/reason

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/TO

How uncomfortable it is, for a man of solitude for the most part, to feel as if all eyes are cast in his direction...

All of the mental stimulus, is much appreciated guys, as it always is, but there is really no need for provocation if that be the case. Al though i'm pretty sure all the beating around the bush, may have jumped a few rabbits...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ What is this About???
Rules are meant to be Followed!
Thread Jacking's a Crime...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

The strict discipline
of the form confines a few.
It cupels my words. 
cn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupellation


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 4, 2013)

In time I idle, the thoughts keep racing around, will they ever rest?


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

What an awesome thread!
Some people are so clever!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

The price of deep sight:
see galaxies; you must endure
a cold desert wind.
cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2013)

jesus fucking christ.
what in the fuck is this shit?
i just like to swear.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2013)

One Game of Thrones Left!
The Red Wedding made me Cry
Don't Stab the Baby...


----------



## chewberto (Jun 7, 2013)

Stabbing Babies? Wow! ------ what a terrifying thought--------one should not exist


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2013)

stab a block of cheese
grab yourself some Ritz crackers
wake up feeling great


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2013)

today is the cause
of my perpetual bliss 
such stable feeling

Absent of the moon
the wolves within slumber so
as a falling rain


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

Master mouthbreather A know nothing know it all how does fire work?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2013)

(...and sometimes y)


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

This fragile sanction..........................................Webbed footed waddle tip toes................................. draw the bath faster.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

Exponent fifteen:
the argument, the dyad.
I am one post shy.

cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2013)

Summertime's Hot Belch
Threatens me with Discomfort
AC's in now, Bitch.

Procrastination
Weed's Dank Clouds stifle my Will
It's embers Burn still...


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

17 stories.......descending into concrete.......good-bye and good-night.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 11, 2013)

Haiku and big bowls
A convex cave does perplex
Here but not all there


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2013)

Planes, Flames, Tragedy
Three Thousand Americans
We'll Remember You...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2013)

Tinsel and Twinkle
Hung over a Fresh, Green Corpse
Christmas Time is Here.

Dark and Cold Outside
Robots Shop to relieve Guilt
True Meaning is Lost.

Pagan Rituals
Glitz, Ritz, no Integrity
Jesus Wept Again...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm bad at
Poetry


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm bad at
> Poetry


Pad, a Bad Poet?
Desperate Inspiration
Is Key to Haiku...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 17, 2013)

Here's an X-mas hiaku I just wrote....

Omnipresent Clause....
He sees kids when they're pooping.
Pedophilia.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 17, 2013)

Holiday is near,
Shopping isn't going well,
The fuck am i gonna do?!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Holiday is near,
> Shopping isn't going well,
> The fuck am i gonna do?!


Have no Fear, ZS!
Must tweak Shopping and Counting
Five-Seven-Five, Bro


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2013)

nature grows patterns
you are one of those patterns
i like Christmas Trees


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 18, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Have no Fear, ZS!
> Must tweak Shopping and Counting
> Five-Seven-Five, Bro


Fuuuuuuuuck.... lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 18, 2013)

I fucked shit up man...

I didn't mean to do it,

I don't smoke pot much....





lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2013)

What is the purpose
of a goddamn haiku?
I am fucking stumped 

Killed it!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What is the purpose
> of a goddamn haiku?
> I am fucking stumped
> 
> Killed it!


Mystical Counting
Your middle line has Six, Pad
Killed it, indeed, Sir


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Mystical Counting
> Your middle line has Six, Pad
> Killed it, indeed, Sir


Oh fuck you! haha! You're right you bastard! And I worked hard on that, fuck haiku!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2013)

Haiku? No, fuck you.
Follow the rules, or get out.
Door is over there ------>


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haiku? No, fuck you.
> Follow the rules, or get out.
> Door is over there ------>


AaAHHAHA astupidfuckingeditsystemisfuckedcompletelyfuckthisbullshitbetter?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2013)

ahahahahhahadhfahsdfhasdhfahwef b eetter fuck you riuy, rix this bullshit, fuck you


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 19, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Mystical Counting
> Your middle line has Six, Pad
> Killed it, indeed, Sir


HAHAHAHAA!!! I'm not the only one!!! YES!!!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 19, 2013)

At least we're learning,

Pad and I we're kinda lost,

Called out... we have been.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2013)

reason is like 'why?'
'why' is wanting for meaning
meaning 'why reason'?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2014)

Snow covered City
40 Days and 40 Nights
Sub-Zero Noah...

Stock Pile of Groceries
Hunkering Down to Survive
Weed will keep me Warm...

We had Borrowed Time
Mild Winters for years and years
We had it Coming...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2014)

I have never lied
Except for what I just said
No wait, that's not true


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2014)

Trimming Forever
Cursing this Blessed Harvest
Scissor Hash Coma...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread has rested
very long until just now.
About fucking time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2014)

RIU IS BACK!!!
Clean Look, Gorgeous New GUI
I've missed you all so...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2014)

GOBE COKE said:


> WE HAVE GOT GOOD AND TOP QUALITY MEDICAL MARIJUANA FOR PATIENTS AND OTHER RELATED PRODUCTS LIKE PAIN MEDS(PERCOCET,VIAGRA,OXYCODONE,ROXICODONEADDERALLETC) ...WE DO SUPPLIES AND DISCUSSIONS AND TRANSACTIONS ARE KEPT CONFIDENTIAL AND DISCLOSED TO NO THIRD PARTY...IF YOU NEED SUPPLIES DO MAIL TO ([email protected])....FOR QUICK SUPPLIES
> 
> White Widow
> White Widow Feminized
> ...


You Dare Spam my Thread?
Insert your Drugs up your Ass!
Or... Spam in Haiku


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 420!
Grass in Your Easter Basket?
That's not for Smoking


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

i hate chronic pain
the doctors leave you to rot
i need more pain pills

growing me some herb
not growing me some poppies
play by the rules

if all else fails
i will put rules aside
when will this end dude?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

here i sit straining
if i push to hard it hurts
it is a bit draining dude

will it ever leave?
shouldn't have had so much cheese
pass the corn my friend

think i am gaining
i feel a bit better
story too graphic?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 20, 2014)

I over ate too
My belly is bulging out 
Must drink some water

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> here i sit straining
> if i push to hard it hurts
> it is a bit draining dude
> 
> ...


Counting can be Hard
Like the BM in your Ass
5-7-5, Bro


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Counting can be Hard
> Like the BM in your Ass
> 5-7-5, Bro


There are no words dude
but here is a try tyler
you"re too fucking good my man


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

edit: delete 'my man" from 3rd line
Fuck man, I need a head transplant.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 12, 2014)

mans resided coil
a resin of our old age
presenting still life

paintings of the now
traverse the gyroscopes tine
past antiquity

renewing the old
while etching the future of
distant memory's


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> mans resided coil
> a resin of our old age
> presenting still life
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Haiku, Bro!
Long Time, No See. Glad you're Back
You Grace my Thread, thanks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous Haiku, Bro!
> Long Time, No See. Glad you're Back
> You Grace my Thread, thanks


Anytime Good sir
Have been waltzing to and fro
lurking and creeping

(not in a bad weird way though )


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2014)

Sun-bright memory: 
Young legs pump; Tide's mirror blurs.
Eyes closed, old man smiles.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome Back, Old Thread!
Resurrected by the Bear
Just like the Old Days...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2014)

A Year's Swift Passage
Strange Weather entered our Lives
A cold front's ahead...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2015)

Another New Year
As I age, Balls are Dropping
Elsewhere Than Times Square...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2015)

Same Resolutions
As the last Revolution
Orbiting Old Sol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2015)

The Clock is Ticking
How many more do I Have?
Grasping for Meaning...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 12, 2015)

Time is on your side
Maybe even in your head
Alive! No, not dead


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2015)

A fifty-two page
Haiku thread that I have missed?
Hiding in plain sight


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 8, 2015)

Death is not scary
Unless he's holding a drink 
And named Bill Cosby


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A fifty-two page
> Haiku thread that I have missed?
> Hiding in plain sight


Welcome to my Thread!
Your Wit will come in Handy
Please post here often...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2015)

Rahm's Taken the Throne!
Chicago as a Kingdom
Has Dark Times Ahead...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 10, 2015)

​


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 11, 2015)

showers on my mind, trichomes in my sight, watch for falling stars tonight, shit I can't get my lines right


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe not so bored
Perhaps in hibernation
Good lawd, which is it?


----------



## OriginalRoast (Mar 27, 2016)

In spring sunlight rays
my magnifying glass gleams
burnt bud lights my days


----------



## OriginalRoast (Mar 31, 2016)

Now done slumbering.
Snow melts, grass grows, clouds drift by.
Bright times are ahead.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

There is always time
To compose constrained _bons mots_
For a fav'rite thread.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 2, 2016)

Oui, the good 'ole haze
A bit kushy nowadays
Vive la différence


----------



## OriginalRoast (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah yes, kushy haze,
having brown and not grey hair,
Kush is all I graze.

"Good 'ole haze" known not.
New days are much more kushy,
that is my wager.


----------



## Redishx (Apr 6, 2016)

Haiku's are the best
Growing weed is really fun
Pot is poetry


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2016)

What of hazy kush? 
Are we constrained to believe
Sativa doms rule?

I must consider 
that how we define our weed
Might be in the names.


----------



## OriginalRoast (Apr 6, 2016)

It's bubblegum kush!
My plant smells of bubblegum!
Wait, that's just my breath.

I'll say that it's new. 
A new strain, its psychotic!
Duped! They all bought it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What of hazy kush?
> Are we constrained to believe
> Sativa doms rule?
> 
> ...


I remember one
"dank ass" suppository
Much laughter ensued


----------



## OriginalRoast (Apr 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I remember one
> "dank ass" suppository
> Much laughter ensued


Suppository?
Bringing a new name to stank.
Laughter ensues still.


----------



## OriginalRoast (Apr 7, 2016)

Redishx said:


> Haiku's are the best
> Growing weed is really fun
> Pot is poetry


Pot as poetry.
Inspired creativity.
Does pot give or take?


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

Sun-bright memory:
Young legs fly o'er tide's mirror
Eyes shut, old man smiles


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2016)

Glimpse of shadows night
Every darkness has a light
Illumination


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2016)

Drawing in deeply
Suffocated by my words
Simply cannot breathe


----------



## OriginalRoast (May 23, 2016)

Words that suffocate?
Make those words work on your terms.
Wordsmithing takes skill.

Words warmly embrace.
Converse opinion I hold.
The words giveth life.


----------



## ColoHead (May 25, 2016)

Few more days remain
Protracted weekend brings
Unrelenting jollity!


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 15, 2016)

The herb gives us much
Bedtime dreams become removed
Trade off of what kind?

Thick astonishment
Sacred geometry sings
My beliefs brought down?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2016)

My Thread Continues!
These Newcomers bring Fresh Skills
Pride is not a Sin...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 16, 2016)

New to hear I am not
On hiatus I have been
And I like Yoda, too


----------



## OriginalRoast (Jun 30, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> New to hear I am not
> On hiatus I have been
> And I like Yoda, too


New hear or new here?
Matters not what the status.
Five-seven-five counts.


----------

